# Never Ending Story.... Driveler Style



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Woohoo I got to start one


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning Snowy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Mornin Mike!!! Bring on da coffee


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike!!! Bring on da coffee



I had mine at 315 when they woke me up....So I am already on sweat tea


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mornin mike and snowy and Hankus....I was headed out the door earlier but got sidetracked. Just had to chime in on Snowbabes new driveler.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Mornin Sully


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

How long before Nick changes the name of this thread?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How long before Nick changes the name of this thread?



 You think he'd mess wiff da Snowmama's title?!?! 

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You think he'd mess wiff da Snowmama's title?!?!
> 
> Mornin Folks!!



proly not...he is partial to the wimminz around here. 

Mornin miss Keebs 

Mornin messican


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You think he'd mess wiff da Snowmama's title?!?!
> 
> Mornin Folks!!



Naah.   I expect Nic to be in a real good mood today. After all it's Scrumpday again.

I would name each and every one a ya, but y'all just gonna have ta settle for a big fat...

G'MORNIN Y'ALL​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> proly not...he is partial to the wimminz around here.



That explains that brown tint on the tip of his nose...





			
				Sterlo said:
			
		

> Mornin messican



Mornin Sterno. What's cookin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Naah.   I expect Nic to be in a real good mood today. After all it's Scrumpday again.
> 
> I would name each and every one a ya, but y'all just gonna have ta settle for a big fat...
> 
> G'MORNIN Y'ALL​



Who you callin "Fat" Aubie?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That explains that brown tint on the tip of his nose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just firing up a pipe and pourin a glass of Merlot...
oops...wrong thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just firing up a pipe and pourin a glass of Merlot...
> oops...wrong thread.



Whatcha got in that pipe Merlin?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha got in that pipe Merlin?



Hey Messican, Just thought about something.  How we gonna watch the football game at FPG?!?!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well now I really have to get workin. Either behave or be good at what your doin.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin "Fat" Aubie?



Well, not da Daddy a the long distance runner. That just wouldn't fit. Ain't ya ever heard the Cajan sayin "big fat Mornin" or don't you watch Swamp People.  Ain't no disrespect there, lessin ya take it personal.

Anyway (change a subjuct) sompin goin our way. 3/0. Hard ta believe and undeserved... Still, I'll take it!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Thought I'd say hey to ya lunar pastry since I ain't seed ya on in a while. Did ya kilt d deer I slept through last week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey Messican, Just thought about something.  How we gonna watch the football game at FPG?!?!



We are going to invade Quacks living room.



MoonPie said:


> Anyway (change a subjuct) sompin goin our way. 3/0. Hard ta believe and undeserved... Still, I'll take it!



Watchin the Auburn games is like watching a one armed rock climber, eventually he's gonna wish he had that other arm.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 21, 2010)

A la la laaaa, la la laaaaa


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How long before Nick changes the name of this thread?



Looks like somebody just did


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Anyway (change a subjuct) sompin goin our way. 3/0. Hard ta believe and undeserved... Still, I'll take it!



Won't last past this weekend!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are going to invade Quacks living room.



I was hopin' that was the case!   Otherwise, I'd have been leavin' outta FPG early to go find somewhere to watch the game.   That is one I don't wanna miss, even if it does end up a loss for us.




dawg2 said:


> Looks like somebody just did


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like somebody just did


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Morning Tools!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Tools!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Tools!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Tools!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What?



Hankus said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?



Aren't you suppose to be somewhere snippin something?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't you suppose to be somewhere snippin something?



Nope, not today.....I'll be here to harra.....err.......entertain you all day.....


Check out the video I just posted on FB.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate fone postin


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good morning, people of the internet!
anybody wanna help clean 50 pounds of leaves outta the koi pond for me? I would, but i'm drinking coffee right now.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the internet!
> anybody wanna help clean 50 pounds of leaves outta the koi pond for me? I would, but i'm drinking coffee right now.



I'll trade ya jus clean the duck leavens  outta the duck pond fer me  mite even be a  in it fer ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally took some OTC meds, they're kickin my hiney, just fell asleep on the couch, and I'm still tired as all get out  

Wingman, no thanks, I got 4 koi cleanin out the 500 gal water trough tho, sure is nice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope, not today.....I'll be here to harra.....err.......entertain you all day.....
> 
> 
> Check out the video I just posted on FB.....



I need a hair cut, drive on over how bout it!! and don't bring Shocantelle with you..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> proly not...he is partial to the wimminz around here.
> 
> Mornin miss Keebs
> 
> Mornin messican


Mornin, even though I missed ya.......... 'tupid 'puter! 



MoonPie said:


> Naah.   I expect Nic to be in a real good mood today. After all it's Scrumpday again.
> 
> I would name each and every one a ya, but y'all just gonna have ta settle for a big fat...
> 
> G'MORNIN Y'ALL​


Scrumpday?!?!?  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are going to invade Quacks Bedroom.


  That's ok, ya'll go ahead................ 



dawg2 said:


> Looks like somebody just did


 ohlawd, you think that way 'bout us tooooo???? 



OutFishHim said:


> Nope, not today.....I'll be here to harra.....err.......entertain you all day.....
> Check out the video I just posted on FB.....







rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the internet!
> anybody wanna help clean 50 pounds of leaves outta the koi pond for me? I would, but i'm drinking coffee right now.


Dang, you been letting it slide again, ain't ya?? 



SnowHunter said:


> Finally took some OTC meds, they're kickin my hiney, just fell asleep on the couch, and I'm still tired as all get out
> 
> Wingman, no thanks, I got 4 koi cleanin out the 500 gal water trough tho, sure is nice



Mornin Snowy.......... doncha just Love these fall allergies?!?!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the internet!
> anybody wanna help clean 50 pounds of leaves outta the koi pond for me? I would, but i'm drinking coffee right now.



Morning Robert!



SnowHunter said:


> Finally took some OTC meds, they're kickin my hiney, just fell asleep on the couch, and I'm still tired as all get out
> 
> Wingman, no thanks, I got 4 koi cleanin out the 500 gal water trough tho, sure is nice



Me too Sis!  I took a Benadryl last night and it knocked me out, but I must admit that the dreams were nice!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a hair cut, drive on over how bout it!! and don't bring Shocantelle with you..



You don't beweave?



Keebs said:


> Mornin, even though I missed ya.......... 'tupid 'puter!
> 
> 
> Scrumpday?!?!?
> ...



Morning Sista!


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

Moanin' idgits


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, even though I missed ya.......... 'tupid 'puter!
> 
> 
> Scrumpday?!?!?
> ...





OutFishHim said:


> Morning Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish these were allergy related  I'm fightin off the crud 


Mornin Sistas


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> Moanin' idgits



Where are you?



SnowHunter said:


> I wish these were allergy related  I'm fightin off the crud
> 
> 
> Mornin Sistas



Is it Chicken-in-the-house related?


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Chicken-in-the-house related?


 


Outside yer winder! Open da door! I'm hungry.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Chicken-in-the-house related?



  snowy got guinea flu


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> Outside yer winder! Open da door! I'm hungry.



Coffee is hot and ready...



Hankus said:


> snowy got guinea flu


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Chicken-in-the-house related?



What chickens in da house? They're all outside


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!






Self! said:


> Mornin' Sunshines!!!


Well aren't you just the chipper one today?!?! 



SnowHunter said:


> I wish these were allergy related  I'm fightin off the crud
> Mornin Sistas


 Oh NOOooo, feel better soon!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoW, it's a beee-U-te-ful day. Good fo doin stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, it's a beee-U-te-ful day. Good fo doin stuff.












 Mornin Trap!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Trap!!


Hi ya Keebs! It's a roses an blue bird day today.
 Only three days till the weekend, not counting today fo course.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs! It's a roses an blue bird day today.
> Only three days till the weekend, not counting today fo course.



All bringing us closer to FPG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, it's a beee-U-te-ful day. Good fo doin stuff.



mebbe it be good fer huntin again today Howdy TrapDaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> All bringing us closer to FPG!!!!!!!!!


Yeppers!



Hankus said:


> mebbe it be good fer huntin again today Howdy TrapDaddy


Howdee, Bocephus. Wish ize in the woods.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey yall.

i'm goin' fishin'  .









alright, bait is set.  now just gotta wait on the nibble.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Coffee is hot and ready...






I heard you serve stale coffee, pass.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeppers!
> 
> Howdee, Bocephus. Wish ize in the woods.



I werent in the woods but at a pond. It was so hot I thought the birds mite be under the water with their heads stickin up. The bank read 104 at 6:21 when we went by


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey yall.
> 
> i'm goin' fishin' for catfish .
> 
> ...


Good luck Jamie. Get enough fo a fry diz time.
 Good eating there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> I heard you serve stale coffee, pass.



Not sure where you heard that....my coffee is gourmet...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey yall.
> 
> i'm goin' fishin'  .
> 
> ...



where ya fishin  I aint been gettin the quality bites that I like to see


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure where you heard that....my coffee is gourmet...



is that more like folgers or maxwell house


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey yall.
> 
> i'm goin' fishin'  .
> 
> ...




I saw that. With enough patience, I might just get the fisher, and the fishee, in one slice...  




OutFishHim said:


> Not sure where you heard that....my coffee is gourmet...




I could use a good cup of coffee right now. If you got some extra, I`ll bring the Baileys Irish Cream. 



Hankus said:


> where ya fishin  I aint been gettin the quality bites that I like to see




Stay away! I don`t want to accidently cut an innocent bystander!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is that more like folgers or maxwell house



Didn't you try it at Karen's?



Nicodemus said:


> I could use a good cup of coffee right now. If you got some extra, I`ll bring the Baileys Irish Cream.



Hey Nick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Didn't you try it at Karen's?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nick!





How are you today, Miss Pirate?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How are you today, Miss Pirate?



I am fabulous!

How are you feeling?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that. With enough patience, I might just get the fisher, and the fishee, in one slice...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay away! I don`t want to accidently cut an innocent bystander!



nuff said 



OutFishHim said:


> Didn't you try it at Karen's?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nick!



nope I was too busy keepin cool fer hawt coffee


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure where you heard that....my coffee is gourmet...




I don't want the same coffee everyone has had. 




Hankus said:


> is that more like folgers or maxwell house





She uses a personal blend of no sugar and extra tart. 



Nic stay away from her coffee, it will give you more problems than your knee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am fabulous!
> 
> How are you feeling?





I`m feelin` meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake!  

But not toward you Ladies!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure where you heard that....my coffee is gourmet...


French, or what? Hi ya Heatherley-boo. Ahaa ka-choo.



Hankus said:


> where ya fishin  I aint been gettin the quality bites that I like to see


Only bites i've got lately is skeeters.






 Hey NICK!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> where ya fishin  I aint been gettin the quality bites that I like to see



I AIN'T FISHIN' NO MORE.  FOUND OUT THERE ARE ANGRY ALLIGATORS IN THAT POND!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


Like i said you better get busy.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self! Is on a rotten limb that is hooked to a dead tree, and a tornado is bearin` down on him...
> 
> But not toward you Ladies!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> French, or what? Hi ya Heatherley-boo. Ahaa ka-choo.
> 
> Only bites i've got lately is skeeters.
> 
> ...



Howdy Craig!




jsullivan03 said:


> I AIN'T FISHIN' NO MORE.  FOUND OUT THERE ARE ANGRY ALLIGATORS IN THAT POND!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I AIN'T FISHIN' NO MORE.  FOUND OUT THERE ARE ANGRY ALLIGATORS IN THAT POND!


Shoot boy dat gator aint gonna bother nuttin. Heck, he live there, you just visit'n. Best mind his house rules.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nick, are you bout to get well with them knees?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgOHOHKBEqE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgOHOHKBEqE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> I don't want the same coffee everyone has had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idiot...



Nicodemus said:


> I`m feelin` meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake!
> 
> But not toward you Ladies!



Well I certainly hope you plan to play nice today...





hogtrap44 said:


> French, or what? Hi ya Heatherley-boo. Ahaa ka-choo.



Hey Craig!  Actually mine is a smooth German blend..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick, are you bout to get well with them knees?





I`m havin` surgery don` on it one week from today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I AIN'T FISHIN' NO MORE.  FOUND OUT THERE ARE ANGRY ALLIGATORS IN THAT POND!



I jus throwed a little  at em wonder what that'll do 

oh yeah and a ~poof~ reference fer it gets the ax

where is repoman when ya need him. I knew I'd miss him someday


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I jus throwed a little  at em wonder what that'll do
> 
> oh yeah and a ~poof~ reference fer it gets the ax
> 
> where is repoman when ya need him. I knew I'd miss him someday


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> She uses a personal blend of no sugar and extra tart.


well I like coffee n tarts I jus aint sure I like em together so I think I'll jus pass


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Craig!  Actually mine is a smooth German blend..





it very well may be, but it sure is cheap for imported


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



tried to get Nic to reinstate him earlier this week but nothin doin. Rekon these idjits is tryin to make up fer his absense


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

I is a idjit...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW, i'd like to try some of that. But i do drink mine stout enough to pull a spike outta oak 4x4.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m havin` surgery don` on it one week from today.


Man i hope they get it done right. Hey, tell'em ya got no time fo re-work.
 Good luck bud.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Nic??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

Mornin again folks! Man these pills make you sleep a lot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic??





Yes?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Work time is near. Ya'll have a gooden.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic??





He is blind in one eye and can't see out the other, may I help you?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> I is a idjit...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> after karful koncideraton I is still a idjit.



but what bout the pink statement


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes?



Since you can't knapp 'cause of your knee, ~seriously~ what are you able to do "craft/trade" wise while you are laid up............. you did say you could sharpen blades, right?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> after karful koncideraton I is still a idjit.


 there was never any doubt.................... 



Hankus said:


> I like to wear pink big girl panties!!



 uuuhhh, TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Since you can't knapp 'cause of your knee, ~seriously~ what are you able to do "craft/trade" wise while you are laid up............. you did say you could sharpen blades, right?





Oh yea, I can sharpen knives and axes.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

its official I is an idgit

Later folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

From one idjit to another idjit, Good day, Otis!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, I can sharpen knives and axes.


What else?  skin stuff out? leather work?  



Self! said:


> its official I is an idgit
> 
> Later folks



You can blame Otis, I won't tell.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs, afte the surgery cuts heal up, I might can do some skinnin`. Far as leatherwork, Becca does most of mine now. I might could do a little though.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, afte the surgery cuts heal up, I might can do some skinnin`. Far as leatherwork, Becca does most of mine now. I might could do a little though.



I was just wondering............ I even passed on a rattler yesterday 'cause of the look & tone the Red Head gave me on the last visit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was just wondering............ I even passed on a rattler yesterday 'cause of the look & tone the Red Head gave me on the last visit!





WHAT?????  Do not pass on diamondbacks!!!! Don`t worry about The Redhead!!! I know how to handle her!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> WHAT?????  Do not pass on diamondbacks!!!! Don`t worry about The Redhead!!! I know how to handle her!!!



 Then it'll be on YOUR head NOT mine!!
Ok, the more I find, the more you'll get...............


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

That's it!  I'm hiring a housekeeper....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then it'll be on YOUR head NOT mine!!
> Ok, the more I find, the more you'll get...............





 




OutFishHim said:


> That's it!  I'm hiring a housekeeper....





Why?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why?



She's probably tired of being a *Domestic Engineer*!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She's probably tired of being a *Domestic Engineer*!





What is a domestic engineer?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is a domestic engineer?



 what does domestic mean?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what does domestic mean?





Tame, civilized, cultured, mild mannered, peaceful.  Just the opposite of me.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2010)

You got plenty of culture, Nick, just a different kind is all.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Tame, civilized, cultured, mild mannered, peaceful.  Just the opposite of me.



ok....................


Here ya go then.............. 

So what is the job description of a Domestic Engineer?

1) All household duties, including but not limited to, cleaning, laundry, cooking, minor repairs, yard work, and many short notice projects.

2) Arrange transportation for family members to any number and variety of events and responsibility.

3) Care for and clean up after sick children...*including spouse who becomes as a child when ill.*

4) Comparison shop for all needed household items, including but not limited to, food, cars, car repairs, household repairs, gifts, vacations, and any other need that arises.

5) Handle any urgent matters of the household by whatever means necessary; email, letters, phone calls, etc.

6) *Organize the household in such a way that you can find any needed document in a split seconds notice, even if the family member never showed you the needed item.*

The pay is lousy, but the benefits package is great. It includes smiles, hugs, kisses, high fives, and late night snuggles to avoid bedtime.

I am so much more than a housewife, or domestic goddess. I know that sometimes it is okay for the house to less than perfect in order to take my princess to the park. I know that I can wear the same shoes another season so that my thoughtful teen can have the new ones that "are to die for". And I know that when the walls are closing in from boredom and illness and frustration that it will all pass and I will look back at this job in years to come with joy and tear-filled eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Just got in from a quick 3 day mountain trip, sho is good to be home!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got in from a quick 3 day mountain trip, sho is good to be home!!



 Welcome back!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok....................
> 
> 
> Here ya go then..............
> ...





You forgot gatherin` eggs, feedin` chickens, and such...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 21, 2010)

hey all


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> :
> Why?



Because I work 5-6 days a week at the salon and spend my day off cleaning and doing laundry...



Keebs said:


> She's probably tired of being a *Domestic Engineer*!







Keebs said:


> ok....................
> 
> 
> Here ya go then..............
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got in from a quick 3 day mountain trip, sho is good to be home!!



Hey Mill!


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got in from a quick 3 day mountain trip, sho is good to be home!!



did you kill anything?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You forgot gatherin` eggs, feedin` chickens, and such...


THAT goes without saying with the southern bunch of Domestic Goddes............uuhh Engineers............ 



Seth carter said:


> hey all


'sup Sethus! 



OutFishHim said:


> Because I work 5-6 days a week at the salon and spend my day off cleaning and doing laundry...
> 
> 
> Hey Mill!



Try running a summer camp, 2 hr drive from home, get home on Friday nights, start clothes to washing, get up Saturday, clean all day just to repack & leave out Sunday morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

slip said:


> did you kill anything?



 Why? What'd ya hear???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all



Hey Seth!



slip said:


> did you kill anything?



Hey Slip!



Keebs said:


> Try running a summer camp, 2 hr drive from home, get home on Friday nights, start clothes to washing, get up Saturday, clean all day just to repack & leave out Sunday morning!!



Nope...can't make me......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Seth!
> Hey Slip!
> Nope...can't make me......



   It was fuuuuuun............. when I quit going home to clean house!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome back!





OutFishHim said:


> Because I work 5-6 days a week at the salon and spend my day off cleaning and doing laundry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks gal friends !!  Ate some really good food at the Dillard house, and then some more at Paul's in Helen.




slip said:


> did you kill anything?





Yeah, about $800 . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT goes without saying with the southern bunch of Domestic Goddes............uuhh Engineers............



You had it right the first time...Goddesses, because that is what ya`ll are...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You had it right the first time...Goddesses, because that is what ya`ll are...



Fanny kisser, lay off the pain meds . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fanny kisser, lay off the pain meds . . .



Some one say pain meds???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fanny kisser, lay off the pain meds . . .





They love me!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Seth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fanny kisser, lay off the pain meds . . .



He's gotta fanny kiss right now, he cant run.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You had it right the first time...Goddesses, because that is what ya`ll are...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Fanny kisser, lay off the pain meds . . .


That's just it, he ain't even started on them yet, it's Boss that........ oh wait, here he is................ 



BBQBOSS said:


> Some one say pain meds???


You workin & takin them thangs?!?!



slip said:


> Yo.
> He's gotta fanny kiss right now, he cant run.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

SLIP!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!!!



Hee hee !!  Get 'em Nic!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's just it, he ain't even started on them yet, it's Boss that........ oh wait, here he is................
> 
> 
> You workin & takin them thangs?!?!



Yep.   Workin from home though.  No driving.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep.   Workin from home though.  No driving.



 Gotcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Gotta do a little tractor work (code for, I've been couped up with my wife for 3 days in a row, and I GOTTA GO), be back soon.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Some one say pain meds???



Hi!



Nicodemus said:


> They love me!!!



The pain meds do? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yep.   Workin from home though.  No driving.



Did they determine what was wrong? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta do a little tractor work (code for, I've been couped up with my wife for 3 days in a row, and I GOTTA GO), be back soon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta do a little tractor work (code for, I've been couped up with my wife for 3 days in a row, and I GOTTA GO), be back soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Evening Drivelers and Snivelers!
Anybody wanna do all these employee evaluations for me?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prolly just a pulled muscle... ill be over it in a couple days.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening Drivelers and Snivelers!
> Anybody wanna do all these employee evaluations for me?



Sure, if you'll do mine......don't forget, I have a crackhead....



BBQBOSS said:


> prolly just a pulled muscle... ill be over it in a couple days.



Hope so!




So, I just went up into the attic to pull down Halloween and Fall decorations....it's really hot up there!


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> prolly just a pulled muscle... ill be over it in a couple days.



thats what happens when you dont stretch before you dance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what happens when you dont stretch before you dance.



Tell him, Slip!! 

 Wait a minute, how you know that???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 21, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what happens when you dont stretch before you dance.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2010)

Shazam, how you folks is ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

its stankin hawt out there 


Evenin Fellow Snivelers


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> its stankin hawt out there
> 
> 
> Evenin Fellow Snivelers



Lawd Jeezus, its Miz Snowybabe... !

How are you this fine, hot, dry evening?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Try running a summer camp, 2 hr drive from home, get home on Friday nights, start clothes to washing, get up Saturday, clean all day just to repack & leave out Sunday morning!!



You got to go home on Friday nights.  No fair.  The camps I have worked at noon Saturday was going home time.   I feel cheated somehow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Lawd Jeezus, its Miz Snowybabe... !
> 
> How are you this fine, hot, dry evening?



Hey Duke  

I'm stanky, sweaty hawt, but otherwise, GREAT    How bout yourself?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 21, 2010)

Whew! What's that stankin' up the place in here?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what happens when you dont stretch before you dance.





OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta do a little tractor work (code for, I've been couped up with my wife for 3 days in a row, and I GOTTA GO), be back soon.



I'd keep her company for more than 3 days before I complained....just sayin...


Hello and Howddddddddyyyyyyy all yall ...


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Duke
> 
> I'm stanky, sweaty hawt, but otherwise, GREAT    How bout yourself?



Mmmmm I likes em like that !!!

I'm doing fine I reckon, what with being stuck at a dang EMS station for 48 hours.

Got a few laughs doing a dog and pony show for the middle school kiddies. 
All the little girls want to know if we give shots and stick needles in people, all the boys want to know if we get to run people off the road and cut women's clothes off.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Whew! What's that stankin' up the place in here?


That be me 



Nautical Son said:


> I'd keep her company for more than 3 days before I complained....just sayin...
> 
> 
> Hello and Howddddddddyyyyyyy all yall ...


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


Sirduke said:


> Mmmmm I likes em like that !!!
> 
> I'm doing fine I reckon, what with being stuck at a dang EMS station for 48 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry i ran off, but the beeper got me again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


>





OutFishHim said:


> Sure, if you'll do mine......don't forget, I have a crackhead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Been tellin ya YOU'RE HAWT!!




SnowHunter said:


> Hey Duke
> 
> I'm stanky, sweaty hawt, but otherwise, GREAT    How bout yourself?




Datz da way I like my WOW's . . .




Nautical Son said:


> I'd keep her company for more than 3 days before I complained....just sayin...
> 
> 
> Hello and Howddddddddyyyyyyy all yall ...





Hey young'n you ain't been married for 22 yrs either . . .(hopefully this is Yara)??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



  howdy uncle drankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey hunny, did you get my text?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

HEY MiCe did you're teal tags cost 30 bucks  I got em fer today cause I ain't seed none yesterday. Figgered it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been tellin ya YOU'RE HAWT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope .......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy uncle drankus




Hiya lil bro!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey hunny, did you get my text?



Not sure ???




Nautical Son said:


> nope .......





T, is dat you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> nope .......



What's with the screen name??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's with the screen name??





Let me know when you find out, I'm outta here!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

If I only had one more hour of daylight


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

To be....or not to be....dat is not d question


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If I only had one more hour of daylight


You would be in Mississippi? 



Self! said:


> To be....or not to be....dat is not d question



What it is, what it was, what it shall be.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would be in Mississippi?
> 
> 
> 
> What it is, what it was, what it shall be.


 



Dude.....that is the scariest avatar I have ever saw...looks like it could be a poster for


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> Dude.....that is the scariest avatar I have ever saw...looks like it could be a poster for



Hey, that's my favorite Rican. Lay off buddy...


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, that's my favorite Rican. Lay off buddy...


 


Rican? You got so fooled! She was lead paddler on an innertube from Cuba, you should here her sing "row row row your boat, quickly accross the sea"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

greetings from da big house!
waiting on an imitation Sirduke in a whambulance to bring my emergency case to me up here. Called back twice in 2 hours. Hate it when that happens....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would be in Mississippi?
> 
> 
> 
> What it is, what it was, what it shall be.



True, but at least I'd be able to finish weeding and diggin in the garden


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from da big house!
> waiting on an imitation Sirduke in a whambulance to bring my emergency case to me up here. Called back twice in 2 hours. Hate it when that happens....



ick, hate it for ya Wingman, that stinks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ick, hate it for ya Wingman, that stinks



what are you planting this time of year?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you planting this time of year?



nuttin.. just gettin the soil aggitated some, and adding some mulch, and removing weeds, wanna help?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nuttin.. just gettin the soil aggitated some, and adding some mulch, and removing weeds, wanna help?





Now`s the time to be plantin` your winter greens and cabbage!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now`s the time to be plantin` your winter greens and cabbage!!



Already did  They're sproutin REAL purty like too


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from da big house!
> waiting on an imitation Sirduke in a whambulance to bring my emergency case to me up here. Called back twice in 2 hours. Hate it when that happens....



Often imitated, never duplicated !

Hey bama, I had to respond to my wife's job today, to HER.

She was getting a part off the shelf and a brake caliper smacked her in the face. 

Thank God I got witnesses, or she'd have me hooked up for Domestic Violence unless I forked over the wallet and cards.

Women, gotta love em, cause you can't kill em... Legally


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nuttin.. just gettin the soil aggitated some, and adding some mulch, and removing weeds, wanna help?



hows your chickens doing?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Often imitated, never duplicated !
> 
> Hey bama, I had to respond to my wife's job today, to HER.
> 
> ...






slip said:


> hows your chickens doing?


Great!!!  Growing  I got 8 in the older chicken pen, they're all layin, well, cept the Roo  38 in the big coop growin like weeds (8 guineas, the rest chickens) all varyin from about 6-8weeks old, then the 8 Easter Eggers and 7 packing peanut chicks in the brooder that are almost 4 weeks old


Na's really taken with the guineas   Somehow, I think we'll eventually get more of em, though probably not till spring  

Still wanna get some ducks too, cept I'll be waiting till I can get a pond w a reusable water filtration system thing goin 

Hows your flock of birds doin? How bout that turkey yall got a few weeks back?


----------



## Coozie (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello my favorite peeps.  Anybody seen my daddy?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 21, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Hello my favorite peeps.  Anybody seen my daddy?



i locked him in the basement


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Hello my favorite peeps.  Anybody seen my daddy?



Coozie's going to Tech games without Quack!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Great!!!  Growing  I got 8 in the older chicken pen, they're all layin, well, cept the Roo  38 in the big coop growin like weeds (8 guineas, the rest chickens) all varyin from about 6-8weeks old, then the 8 Easter Eggers and 7 packing peanut chicks in the brooder that are almost 4 weeks old
> 
> 
> Na's really taken with the guineas   Somehow, I think we'll eventually get more of em, though probably not till spring
> ...



thats awesome. never thought about guineas to much but i'd like to have some ducks one day too, i like the indian runner breed. but i also dont have a way to clean the..er..water

my chickens and turkeys are doing good. the chickens are getting used to the turkeys living in the coop with them now, and they're (chickens) tail feathers are grow back now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2010)

Good evening folks!!



Nick you still around??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

slip said:


> thats awesome. never thought about guineas to much but i'd like to have some ducks one day too, i like the indian runner breed. but i also dont have a way to clean the..er..water
> 
> my chickens and turkeys are doing good. the chickens are getting used to the turkeys living in the coop with them now, and they're (chickens) tail feathers are grow back now



Yeah, for the water, was thinkin of a pump that circulates up to a few intertwined/connected flower pots with gravel and such in them, to self clean, and reuse the water instead of dumping and refilling everyday  especially bein on a well

Indian runners were what we were gonna look into, too. Was gonna try and gear more towards Heritage breeds with the rest of our livestock animals, and runners fit that category, and a few others did too  

Aww, chickens look kinda funny with no tail feathers  One of the rooster chicks, Chicken Nugget (kids named him) has no tail feathers, unless the stubby ones that curl upwards and aint no longer then a couple inches could be called a tail  

I told Na I'd REALLY like to keep a few guinea hens in with the chickens and the rest free range, otherwise... I'd have guinea eggs in the barns, pastures, basement... all over    Though they may end up just chillin with the rest of the flock, even comin in with em at night, come free range time in a few months, who knows 

I think they're hilarious, watchin em waddle all crouched down, necks stuck out, kinda look like turtles


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nick you still around??



Hey Mitch 

Happy Anniversary!   Big hugs to you and TagSista!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Happy Anniversary!   Big hugs to you and TagSista!


Hey Snowy!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

Well after huntin, catchin chickens and copious amounts of beer consumption I'm.  to 

Taker easy slip n Trapdaddy cause y'all will prolly check in

Nite to the rest of d potlikers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, showered an full. Is anyone alive here? 
 Spec those in stealth mode.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ahhhh, showered an full. Is anyone alive here?
> Spec those in stealth mode.


Still here for the moment!!.......Whasup Craig!!.......Thought about you this evening!!.........killed a four foot Canebrake this evening........Skinned him out for Nick, and put the meat up for some hot grease this weekend!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for the moment!!.......Whasup Craig!!.......Thought about you this evening!!.........killed a four foot Canebrake this evening........Skinned him out for Nick, and put the meat up for some hot grease this weekend!!


You did good Mitch. Some where or nother ima gonna run across me some good eats like that. Wish i could be there fo da frying.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> You did good Mitch. Some where or nother ima gonna run across me some good eats like that. Wish i could be there fo da frying.


Got lucky!!........He was already hobbled by a truck tire!!.........The folks that ran over him didn't know what to do, they were still on scene.........I pulled up with a pistol, and went home with the goodies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

Good deal on the TR Mitch.
Happy Anniversary to you two also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good deal on the TR Mitch.
> Happy Anniversary to you two also.


Just got lucky on both accounts!!...........Good night all!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got lucky!!........He was already hobbled by a truck tire!!.........The folks that ran over him didn't know what to do, they were still on scene.........I pulled up with a pistol, and went home with the goodies


Yep talk about timeing.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got lucky on both accounts!!...........Good night all!!


WoW ! How many years Mitch. Good going man. Many happy good times to ya both. Nite Mitch.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

What up Spark?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What up Spark?



Howdy Craig, how's you this fine evening?


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

mornin yall, nite yall...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't wanna be on call no mo'. Had to think way too much tonight and 7am Monday morning is a long way off!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Craig, how's you this fine evening?


Clean, full and tired. Been naping at the puter.



slip said:


> mornin yall, nite yall...


Later Slipster.



rhbama3 said:


> I don't wanna be on call no mo'. Had to think way too much tonight and 7am Monday morning is a long way off!


Awww, shucks man, you can hack it. Coz yew tough. But do good on all accounts.


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

how the heck on swamp people can they be catching 500 pound gators and lifting them into the boat with two people.

even that guy that hunts alone got one that big and got it on the boat alone...how the heck


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2010)

slip said:


> how the heck on swamp people can they be catching 500 pound gators and lifting them into the boat with two people.
> 
> even that guy that hunts alone got one that big and got it on the boat alone...how the heck


Gutz man gutz!
 Nite buddys.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

morning folks....Coffee is ready...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Mornin guys and gals!  Coffee brewed but not really ready to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

*ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *



do you ever sleep?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> do you ever sleep?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Only when I can't hold my eyes open.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *



wake up


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning folks. Yall have a fine hump day.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks. Yall have a fine hump day.



I forgot it was hump day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I forgot it was hump day...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I forgot it was hump day...



mmmmmmm..... humpppp dayyyyyy.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I forgot it was hump day...



My favorite kinda day.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmm..... humpppp dayyyyyy.....







Sterlo58 said:


> My favorite kinda day.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks. Yall have a fine hump day.





OutFishHim said:


> I forgot it was hump day...



Morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?



If you're gonna be a light bulb at least have enough wattage to be a bright one!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks



Good morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're gonna be a light bulb at least have enough wattage to be a bright one!!!!



 You are a mean Mexican...  No "hair cut" for you!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No "hair cut" for you!



Wow!!! There's a shocker..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Hey Sis!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow!!! There's a shocker..



Aww!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Morning Snowy...How is everybody?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mean Mexican...  No "hair cut" for you!



You could  give him a mohawk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

I tell ya... after reading about the government and all the pork spending that is going on, i realized that I spend way to much on pork as well.  I need to cut my pork spending!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You could  give him a mohawk



He actually has to have hair for that....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow!!! There's a shocker..


Ya gotta have hair, to get a haircut 


OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sis!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!


Mornin Sista 


jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy...How is everybody?


Mornin Mike  Asleep 



BBQBOSS said:


> I tell ya... after reading about the government and all the pork spending that is going on, i realized that I spend way to much on pork as well.  I need to cut my pork spending!!!


Reroute it my way...   Share da wealth


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ya gotta have hair, to get a haircut
> 
> Mornin Sista
> Mornin Mike  Asleep
> ...



I was being literal... You know pork... ribs, butts, loins, etc... 

My name and 'wealth' don't belong in the same sentence!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was being literal... You know pork... ribs, butts, loins, etc...
> 
> My name and 'wealth' don't belong in the same sentence!



I know you were   

We all know you're good at sharin da pork wealth 

BTW... for FPG... I gotta whole chicken in a special marinade I'm gonna bring.. if you wouldn't mind smokin it for me, I'd be interested to see how it turns out, flavor wise, that way instead of in the dutch oven? I'll even share da recipe with ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know you were
> 
> We all know you're good at sharin da pork wealth
> 
> BTW... for FPG... I gotta whole chicken in a special marinade I'm gonna bring.. if you wouldn't mind smokin it for me, I'd be interested to see how it turns out, flavor wise, that way instead of in the dutch oven? I'll even share da recipe with ya




I aint bringing my smoker but i will have my barrel grill.  I can cook it on that


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I aint bringing my smoker but i will have my barrel grill.  I can cook it on that



kewl, thanks Matty!!  

ok, gonna go get some garden work done, yall enjoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ya gotta have hair, to get a haircut



I've got hair now thank you very much..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> He actually has to have hair for that....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got hair now thank you very much..


That stuff growing on your back don't count!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



Shush it baldy..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That stuff growing on your back don't count!!



It makes a good comb over.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're gonna be a light bulb at least have enough wattage to be a bright one!!!!






BBQBOSS said:


> I aint bringing my smoker but i will have my barrel grill.  I can cook it on that


  Guess i better make the Mackerel Dip before I leave for FPG. 




Mornin' Yall


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Guess i better make the Mackerel Dip before I leave for FPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Make sure you brine that mackerel for about 24 hours.  IF you bring it, i can smoke it on that barrel grill.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Make sure you brine that mackerel for about 24 hours.  IF you bring it, i can smoke it on that barrel grill.



I'm gonna make it w/ my recipe using the crab boil.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm gonna make it w/ my recipe using the crab boil.



So.... do i need to smoke it or not?  IF so, i would recommend brining it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So.... do i need to smoke it or not?  IF so, i would recommend brining it.



Marinate it, then smoke it til half done, then we'll put a beer batter on it and deep fry it for a few minutes..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You got to go home on Friday nights.  No fair.  The camps I have worked at noon Saturday was going home time.   I feel cheated somehow.



 No way, by closing ceremony Friday, I was ready for them kids to LEAVE!!  Don't get me wrong, totally enjoyed it but man, please, I was give out by Fridays & most of them tried coming in WAY before check in on Sundays!! 








Morning Folks................ I still can't decide what to fix for FPG lunch.......... French Fries with the help of Rutt's fish cooker............ thought about 'mater pies but they aren't "that" good cold.............. Hhhhhmmmmmm...............


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So.... do i need to smoke it or not?  IF so, i would recommend brining it.



No smoking required to do it my way.  I'd rather have it made up before I come anyways.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No way, by closing ceremony Friday, I was ready for them kids to LEAVE!!  Don't get me wrong, totally enjoyed it but man, please, I was give out by Fridays & most of them tried coming in WAY before check in on Sundays!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




everything i was thinking about doing, someone else is already cooking, so i dont know what ima gonna do either???  I may just do that DO Brisket like i did at DOG, again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

guh moanin'.
mouf dwy.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No way, by closing ceremony Friday, I was ready for them kids to LEAVE!!  Don't get me wrong, totally enjoyed it but man, please, I was give out by Fridays & most of them tried coming in WAY before check in on Sundays!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make mater booze  its good cold


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> everything i was thinking about doing, someone else is already cooking, so i dont know what ima gonna do either???  I may just do that DO Brisket like i did at DOG, again.


I bet even if you fixed the same as someone else, it'd both be good........... 



rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'.
> mouf dwy.



Ruffnite, huh?  
Any news from Bubbettesista?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Make mater booze  its good cold



Ain't got enough fresh maters to do that!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 22, 2010)

Mornin Y'all
Back home after taking wife to ob/gyn this morning at 6.
She had a procedure in which her uterus was frozen.

Dr. came out when he got thru and told me Kathy did great,then proceded to tell me how much the instrument cost($1500) and that it can only be used once(in the U.S)but he resterilizes them and sends them to Africa.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ain't got enough fresh maters to do that!



Oh well it was jus a thought ya know ya ain't gots ta shoost me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Oh well it was jus a thought ya know ya ain't gots ta shoost me



Well, we all know ya like  'ings too much, that's why I  ya!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> Back home after taking wife to ob/gyn this morning at 6.
> She had a procedure in which her uterus was frozen.
> 
> Dr. came out when he got thru and told me Kathy did great,then proceded to tell me how much the instrument cost($1500) and that it can only be used once(in the U.S)but he resterilizes them and sends them to Africa.



 Hope your wife gets along ok!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> Back home after taking wife to ob/gyn this morning at 6.
> She had a procedure in which her uterus was frozen.
> 
> Dr. came out when he got thru and told me Kathy did great,then proceded to tell me how much the instrument cost($1500) and that it can only be used once(in the U.S)but he resterilizes them and sends them to Africa.



Glad everything went well!  Very noble gesture of the doc to do that.  It's amazing the waste we have here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Oh well it was jus a thought ya know ya ain't gots ta shoost me



Hankus- You gonna make it to FPG???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, we all know ya like  'ings too much, that's why I  ya!



You know me too well


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I bet even if you fixed the same as someone else, it'd both be good...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None good, Keebs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'.
> mouf dwy.



Robert, my buddy!  How goes it this mo'nin?!?!?!  Im ready fer some O-Stuhs and cold beeeeeuhs!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hankus- You gonna make it to FPG???



Yep  prolly be there Friday evenin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You know me too well


 ........................... HEY RICK! 



rhbama3 said:


> None good, Keebs.



 I'm so sorry Robert!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yep  prolly be there Friday evenin



Cool!   We gonna have to pop a top or 10, then!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope your wife gets along ok!


Thanks Keebs


BBQBOSS said:


> Glad everything went well!  Very noble gesture of the doc to do that.  It's amazing the waste we have here.



It sure is.....think I'm gonna lay back down for a nap


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> None good, Keebs.



Sorry to hear that bamer


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cool!   We gonna have to pop a top or 10, then!



Seems like I'll be poppin tops wid lots of folks there


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Robert, my buddy!  How goes it this mo'nin?!?!?!  Im ready fer some O-Stuhs and cold beeeeeuhs!!!



Got home about 1:30am from an emergency at the hospital and then unclogged the kitchen sink. When you have your teenage daughters do dishes, there is nothing that can't be pushed into the drain with enough force. In this case it was potato's au gratin. 

Do you want me to bring that whole piglet in the freezer for you to work your magic on? He's about 15-20 pounds.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thanks Keebs
> 
> 
> It sure is.....think I'm gonna lay back down for a nap



You deserve that nap Jeff. Hope everthing comes out well for yall


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Tiny I seed ya down there


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seems like I'll be poppin tops wid lots of folks there



Yessir!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thanks Keebs
> It sure is.....think I'm gonna lay back down for a nap


Yep, nap well deserved, holler later! 



Hankus said:


> Seems like I'll be poppin tops wid lots of folks there



OvVey............ is Rick gonna be invited!?!? 


Hey Bubbette!!  Cyber Huggs to you darlin'!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

Howdy folks......

Nuthin like goin to see a customer who forgot you were comming and was not there. 

Oh well.....I'll put her back in the schedule iffin I feel like it.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

FE FI FO FUM

I smell the blood of a ......


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only when I can't hold my eyes open.



now there's a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> now there's a sight for sore eyes!



Hey you, where you been hiding?!?!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 22, 2010)

Evening folks


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubbette!!  Cyber Huggs to you darlin'!!!



Thanks Keebs. Just been lurkin' - not enough brain power to do much postin'. This sittin' here watchin' and waitin' sux!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks Keebs. Just been lurkin' - not enough brain power to do much postin'. This sittin' here watchin' and waitin' sux!



YOUR daughters.....  

It's a good thing i like you. 

Just finished a mountain of chart audits, evaluations, and certification checklists.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Tiny I seed ya down there



I be hiding......I keeping a low profile until FPG


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 22, 2010)

Lunchtime Howdy,s all around.  Guess I,ll go see what's in the wheel of death today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Evening folks


Afternoon!! 



Bubbette said:


> Thanks Keebs. Just been lurkin' - not enough brain power to do much postin'. This sittin' here watchin' and waitin' sux!


I know Bubbette, I know, just know my heart is with you, not that that'll help but I do know what you're going through, Daddy instead of Mama, but just hang in there.



rhbama3 said:


> YOUR daughters.....
> 
> It's a good thing i like you.
> 
> Just finished a mountain of chart audits, evaluations, and certification checklists.


You didn't read the rules before they came along???  When they are GOOD they belong to Mama when they aren't, they belong to Daddy!! ~~Duh~~ 




jmfauver said:


> I be hiding......I keeping a low profile until FPG


 then you gonna jump out of da cake???  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Lunchtime Howdy,s all around.  Guess I,ll go see what's in the wheel of death today.



Don't know 'bout the wheel of death but my plate from home has homemade garlic mashed taters, snap beans & a fried pork chop!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Bubbette, in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't know 'bout the wheel of death but my plate from home has homemade garlic mashed taters, snap beans & a fried pork chop!



2 day old pizza.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 2 day old pizza.



THAT would have been a gooood breakfast wiff coffee!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know 'bout the wheel of death but my plate from home has homemade garlic mashed taters, snap beans & a fried pork chop!



umm!!

I had pot roast, homemade garlic mashed taters (too), and okra.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

Sure is slow in here today, wonder where all the winder lickers are?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> umm!!
> 
> I had pot roast, homemade garlic mashed taters (too), and okra.



I woulda traded ya the snap beans for da okra in a heart beat!!!  Did your garlic taters have cheeeeeese all mixed in it toooo??? YUmmm!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I woulda traded ya the snap beans for da okra in a heart beat!!!  Did your garlic taters have cheeeeeese all mixed in it toooo??? YUmmm!!



no.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I woulda traded ya the snap beans for da okra in a heart beat!!! Did your garlic taters have cheeeeeese all mixed in it toooo??? YUmmm!!


 



Kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no.


Try it next time, makes'em "more good"!!



Self! said:


> Kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what?????????????


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

keebs said:


> try it next time, makes'em "more good"!!
> 
> 
> 
> What?????????????


 



kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

self! said:


> kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



otis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got home about 1:30am from an emergency at the hospital and then unclogged the kitchen sink. When you have your teenage daughters do dishes, there is nothing that can't be pushed into the drain with enough force. In this case it was potato's au gratin.
> 
> Do you want me to bring that whole piglet in the freezer for you to work your magic on? He's about 15-20 pounds.



Sure we will figure something out!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> otis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we playin pick yer favorite idjit or sumthin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we playin pick yer favorite idjit or sumthin



I don't know WHAT his problem is this time............... oh wait.................... what time is it???????????


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we playin pick yer favorite idjit or sumthin


 


winder licker 






Keebs said:


> I don't know WHAT his problem is this time............... oh wait.................... what time is it???????????


 




KEBO?????????????
HAVE YOU SAW THE GREEN PEOPLE WHO STOLE MY CRAYONS???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> winder licker



ya got the tater 


off to werk


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> kebo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think somebody forgot to take thier meds today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> winder licker
> 
> KEBO?????????????
> HAVE YOU SAW THE GREEN PEOPLE WHO STOLE MY CRAYONS???



Ain't *seen*'em, but I thought I *heard* something going on in the back room, you checked back there yet??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya got the tater
> 
> 
> off to werk


Later dude! 



flyfisher76544 said:


> I think somebody forgot to take thier meds today.



 You noticed too, huh?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You noticed too, huh?



Yep, heard him all the way over 'chere.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> YOUR daughters.....
> 
> It's a good thing i like you.
> 
> Just finished a mountain of chart audits, evaluations, and certification checklists.



Yea, Allison told me how you had stacked all the dishes in the sink so she couldn't get to the faucet - just like you tell them not to do. 

I told her that now she knows how it feels.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> i think somebody forgot to take thier meds today.


 


keebs said:


> later dude!
> 
> 
> 
> you noticed too, huh?


 


flyfisher76544 said:


> yep, heard him all the way over 'chere.


 



flyfisher76544!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keebs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> flyfisher76544!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> keebs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Red pill bud.....and the crayons are in between the couch cushions.


Where you always put them.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

Quick drive by......
Hey!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Red pill bud.....and the crayons are in between the couch cushions.
> 
> 
> Where you always put them.


Red?  You sure?  It's Wednesday after 12:00, ain't it the yellow ones?? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Quick drive by......
> Hey!!!



 Git back in here, HEY, c'mere!!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Red pill bud.....and the crayons are in between the couch cushions.
> 
> 
> Where you always put them.


 


ut oh...I took the blue one 






Keebs said:


> Red? You sure? It's Wednesday after 12:00, ain't it the yellow ones??
> 
> 
> 
> Git back in here, HEY, c'mere!!!


 




Kebo!  How ya been mom?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> ut oh...I took the blue one
> 
> Kebo!  How ya been mom?



I don't know if I'm finished being "miffed" with you or not......................... ~~I'll get back to ya~~


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

FB has CRASHED!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't know if I'm finished being "miffed" with you or not......................... ~~I'll get back to ya~~


 



get over it or I am gonna tell everyone about you, the midget and the moped.


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FB has CRASHED!!



The sky is falling! the sky is falling!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> get over it or I am gonna tell everyone about you, the midget and the moped.



You forget, you introduced me to the midget & bought the moped, so you wanna drag yourself thru the mud to, go for it, but the next time you brrrrreeeeeeezzzzeee through the great state of GEORGIA and don't at least slow down for a "how ya do" I'm gonna tell them 'bout the thong, beach & unicycle.................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

slip said:


> The sky is falling! the sky is falling!



For many it is.................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FB has CRASHED!!



seems fine to me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> seems fine to me.



 It isn't loading for me...............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> seems fine to me.



DNS server error, server not found..................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DNS server error, server not found..................



Ive been logged on it all day... even just post something.  Must be something on your end???


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now 

(yall are safe  )


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now
> 
> (yall are safe  )




I need a


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now
> 
> (yall are safe  )



here ya go






feel better now?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 22, 2010)

wooo...nap was good....wife still asleep.

BTW-22 days tobacco free,now to get off these jolly ranchers


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive been logged on it all day... even just post something.  Must be something on your end???


 must be 



SnowHunter said:


> I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now
> 
> (yall are safe  )






Jeff Raines said:


> wooo...nap was good....wife still asleep.
> 
> BTW-22 days tobacco free,now to get off these jolly ranchers



Good Deal ~on both accounts~


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

i wanna go home, I wan-na go home, oh lawd its been a long day already and its getting longer.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i wanna go home, I wan-na go home, oh lawd its been a long day already and its getting longer.



Well just leave,make'em miss ya.

I gotta get outside,50ft. of fence left to put up


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, much better now


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need a






jmfauver said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww thanks Mike


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now
> 
> (yall are safe  )



Snowbabe.....ya alright ? 

Was it sumpin I said...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I  would   so   like  to  hurt  someone  right  now
> 
> (yall are safe  )



At least the horseys have you to take care of them


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Howdy, to the visibles...and the invisibles...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Snowbabe.....ya alright ?
> 
> Was it sumpin I said...


I'm ok now  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least the horseys have you to take care of them



horseys?  what horseys?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, to the visibles...and the invisibles...



Hey Nick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm ok now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't you rescuin horseys?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't you rescuin horseys?



Nope... did you check my other thread in the last few days?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope... did you check my other thread in the last few days?



You didn't leave him a trail to follow!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

afternoon Keebs and other lurkers


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon Keebs and other lurkers



Afternoon Mike!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon Mike!



How ya doing.....Ya ready for FPG


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya doing.....Ya ready for FPG



I sure am.  Bike is in tip top shape and ready for the ride down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope... did you check my other thread in the last few days?





Keebs said:


> You didn't leave him a trail to follow!!



I'mma borrow a sayin from Big Ox here.

Jacklegs...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I sure am.  Bike is in tip top shape and ready for the ride down.



good,so ya gonna camp in the cold without your tent/truck this time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya doing.....Ya ready for FPG


More than ready!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I sure am.  Bike is in tip top shape and ready for the ride down.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'mma borrow a sayin from Big Ox here.
> 
> Jacklegs...



 Yeah, but ya luv us anyway!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> good,so ya gonna camp in the cold without your tent/truck this time



Cold??? WHEN?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Cold??? WHEN?!?!



I Um,I was um....oh never mind ....It ain't gonna be cold at FPG,besides I got enough hot air to keep the place warm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I Um,I was um....oh never mind ....It ain't gonna be cold at FPG,besides I got enough hot air to keep the place warm



 I wish it WOULD at least be COOLER!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wish it WOULD at least be COOLER!!



OKay I will keep my mouth shut ( some of the time)


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You didn't leave him a trail to follow!!


 


jmfauver said:


> afternoon Keebs and other lurkers


Afternoon Mike 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I sure am.  Bike is in tip top shape and ready for the ride down.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'mma borrow a sayin from Big Ox here.
> 
> Jacklegs...


you expect any less?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Our schedules come out every 2 weeks...I have the friday before FPG off, so that just may be a good sign...  It'll be that week before I know about the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Our schedules come out every 2 weeks...I have the friday before FPG off, so that just may be a good sign...  It'll be that week before I know about the weekend.



Go ahead and tell them you feel a cold coming on that weekend..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead and tell them you feel a cold coming on that weekend..



After the day I had today, they will be lucky if I show up tomorrow...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> After the day I had today, they will be lucky if I show up tomorrow...



I almost went and let some stranger at one of the other shops cut my hair today, but I'm trying to be faithful and patient..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I almost went and let some stranger at one of the other shops cut my hair today, but I'm trying to be faithful and patient..



Did they not have a razor?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



What is your problem?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I almost went and let some stranger at one of the other shops cut my hair today, but I'm trying to be faithful and patient..



Yet you have another woman in your avatar...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did they not have a razor?



Buffer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What is your problem?





I feel like an animal in a cage!  At least I will be able to get out for the weekend.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel like an animal in a cage!  At least I will be able to get out for the weekend.



That sux...Where you headed for the weekend?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Our schedules come out every 2 weeks...I have the friday before FPG off, so that just may be a good sign...  It'll be that week before I know about the weekend.





Nicodemus said:


>




hmmm waffles n bacon for supper, yummmmy


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That sux...Where you headed for the weekend?



The Pooles traditional bowhunt in Schley County. Although I`m not huntin`, I`m helpin ` with the cookin`, keepin` the Chief under control, and settin` in the shade. 

Then, Tuesday, I go in for knee surgery.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2010)

heylo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yet you have another woman in your avatar...



And??


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmm waffles n bacon for supper, yummmmy



That sounds good...I made a crockpot full of chicken tortilla soup and let it cook all night last night... 



Nicodemus said:


> The Pooles traditional bowhunt in Schley County. Although I`m not huntin`, I`m helpin ` with the cookin`, keepin` the Chief under control, and settin` in the shade.
> 
> Then, Tuesday, I go in for knee surgery.



That will be fun.  They will keep you entertained, I'm sure.....



Seth carter said:


> heylo



Yo!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmm waffles n bacon for supper, yummmmy



Meatballs and gravy over noodles....YUM


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Our schedules come out every 2 weeks...I have the friday before FPG off, so that just may be a good sign...  It'll be that week before I know about the weekend.



THREE WORDS....Call in sick.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That sounds good...I made a crockpot full of chicken tortilla soup and let it cook all night last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey seahag


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey seahag



She's a SH wannabe, she never completed the indoctrination..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And??



Pm sent.....



Sterlo58 said:


> THREE WORDS....Call in sick.



Or 2 words...I quit.....



Seth carter said:


> hey seahag



Aww!  No one has called me that in so long!


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

lesson of that day. when trimming branches, dont be under the branches !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pm sent.....



That was about a lame useless pm..


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pm sent.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

home at last! Feel like i'm about to keel over, i'm so tired.
decided to experiment with dinner:
Beef stew meat( salt, peppered, light dusting of flour), brown it, then simmer for two hours with a can of Beef consomme, half  a vidalia onion, and two packets of brown gravy mix. Serve with rice. We'll either be eating at 8:30 or ordering pizza at 9.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last! Feel like i'm about to keel over, i'm so tired.
> decided to experiment with dinner:
> Beef stew meat( salt, peppered, light dusting of flour), brown it, then simmer for two hours with a can of Beef consomme, half  a vidalia onion, and two packets of brown gravy mix. Serve with rice. We'll either be eating at 8:30 or ordering pizza at 9.



Sounds good Bama. You eat the Pizza...I'll eat the beef and rice.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last! Feel like i'm about to keel over, i'm so tired.
> decided to experiment with dinner:
> Beef stew meat( salt, peppered, light dusting of flour), brown it, then simmer for two hours with a can of Beef consomme, half  a vidalia onion, and two packets of brown gravy mix. Serve with rice. We'll either be eating at 8:30 or ordering pizza at 9.



hmmmm


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Aww!  No one has called me that in so long!





Does that mean the Pirate avatar is gonna return?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Does that mean the Pirate avatar is gonna return?


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic is that you 'n that dude?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic is that you 'n that dude?





Which one?


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which one?



the eh, reindeer fella.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Not right now, Otis!


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not right now, Otis!


 



Does this mean I win?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> Does this mean I win?





You win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

well, it may not taste good, but it sure is smelling good in the kitchen right now.
Nic, you take it easy at the Poole's. Wish i could go, but i'm on call along with all the other stuff going on right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it may not taste good, but it sure is smelling good in the kitchen right now.
> Nic, you take it easy at the Poole's. Wish i could go, but i'm on call along with all the other stuff going on right now.



Take it easy my behind.  If I gotta bring my own mullet, he's gonna batter and fry em for me.    


Hi my Wobbert-Woo! 

Gotta go make sure the new bow is driving tacs. 

Bye!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Take it easy my behind.  If I gotta bring my own mullet, he's gonna batter and fry em for me.
> 
> 
> Hi my Wobbert-Woo!
> ...


Hiya, hog-killin' thwackbabe!  
I still don't understand what the Schley County attraction to mullet is. There are a whole lot of other fish that taste better to me than a saltwater minnow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Take it easy my behind.  If I gotta bring my own mullet, he's gonna batter and fry em for me.
> 
> 
> Hi my Wobbert-Woo!
> ...



Howdy Bugsy, 

Sorry....I never have been fond of the mullet look. 

How ya been ? 

My old bow is drivin tacks and I am ready to go this weekend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571104


Good evening folks!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 22, 2010)

Evenin` y`all. No net at the house now, so I`m stuck on my itty bitty phone....this gonna get old real quick. Judt wanted to let y`all know I was alive, but buried under art supplies.   Catch y`all later. Twisted my ankle this evening (it`s been a day), so it`s time for some ibuprofen and ice.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 22, 2010)

A very wise woman I know, once said "When too dark to see red dot on target at 20 yards, fine tuning bow will result in severe frustration followed by bouts of cursing and threatening to send new bow to the devil".    

Guess what I'll be doing in between cooking tomorrow afternoon. 



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, hog-killin' thwackbabe!
> I still don't understand what the Schley County attraction to mullet is. There are a whole lot of other fish that taste better to me than a saltwater minnow.



Muddy ain't doin mullet this time.  I was told it was BYOM if I wanted mullet.  Guess I'll be making a stop on the way up Friday morning. 

Mullet, it's the only fish I'll eat.  





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Bugsy,
> 
> Sorry....I never have been fond of the mullet look.
> 
> ...



Hiya Neil!  (Just now getting around to returning PM's, ). Stay with the old bow, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Finally got the riser issue fixed and now I'm having to sight it in all over again.  I figure if I can injure a deer enough to chase it down, the bow weighs enough I can beat said deer over the head with it, resulting in a qualifying bow kill (literally) for the challenge.      





RUTTNBUCK said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571104
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Classic Quack!     

That's just awesome!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Classic Quack!
> 
> That's just awesome!


Coozie going to Tech ballgames without him!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Coozie going to Tech ballgames without him!!!


 

Did you ever find out who won that game for me?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Sup Hank!!



SnowHunter said:


>


Hey Snowy!!.............You had a shower yet??



Self! said:


> Did you ever find out who won that game for me?


She said she would answer you when she gets home!!..........She ain't home yet!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Hey Hankus 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Hank!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.............You had a shower yet??
> 
> She said she would answer you when she gets home!!..........She ain't home yet!!


Nope...  Aimees still up.. when she goes to bed.. its time to get squeaky clean  I smell like cow crap and sweat


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

If ya`ll want to see some really good pictures, take a gander at these.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569980


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> Nope...  Aimees still up.. when she goes to bed.. its time to get squeaky clean  I smell like cow crap and sweat



why dont that smell bother me when its me, but it does when its other people 

rekon I better ponder thatun jober


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll want to see some really good pictures, take a gander at these.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569980






Hankus said:


> why dont that smell bother me when its me, but it does when its other people
> 
> rekon I better ponder thatun jober



Thankfully, only the kids smell me, but they walk around goin "Mommy stinks!" while pinchin their noses


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thankfully, only the kids smell me, but they walk around goin "Mommy stinks!" while pinchin their noses



farm smells and stuff like that dont bother me near much as that gallon of stuff that so many folks wear. I rekon I'm jus


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Nick!!.... You still here??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Nick!!





Yessir?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> farm smells and stuff like that dont bother me near much as that gallon of stuff that so many folks wear. I rekon I'm jus



Me either 



Oh.. Mitch.. sorry  almost forgot  My brain is elsewhere tonight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir?


I have to apologize in advance!!........That Rattler i skinned out for you last night...........I tried my best to slit him straight down the middle,............but he wouldn't hold still for it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have to apologize in advance!!........That Rattler i skinned out for you last night...........I tried my best to slit him straight down the middle,............but he wouldn't hold still for it!!





No problem! I`ve done that before myself. Why didn`t you get Elaine to hold it down while you did the skinnin`?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have to apologize in advance!!........That Rattler i skinned out for you last night...........I tried my best to slit him straight down the middle,............but he wouldn't hold still for it!!



been there done that 

feller wid me at the time thought that everthing quit when a 12 takes their head off, so I handed him the still beating heart   I still to this day think he messed his drawers


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> Did you ever find out who won that game for me?



For your information the score was Arkansas 31 UGA 24!!!  

And just for the record I wear RED not crimson ... I'd rather spend a bad day in Athens than a good day in Tuscaloosa any day of the week and twice on SATURDAY!!!   

You got any OTHER questions????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No problem! I`ve done that before myself. Why didn`t you get Elaine to hold it down while you did the skinnin`?


I would have rather wiped turpentine on that Rattler's hiney before I put the bullet in his head than do that!!



Hankus said:


> been there done that
> 
> feller wid me at the time thought that everthing quit when a 12 takes their head off, so I handed him the still beating heart   I still to this day think he messed his drawers


I'm sure glad the head was completely gone before I started!!

Even after he was skinned, and gutted I like to have never got him stuffed into that gallon ziploc bag!!.........Stuff one end in, and the other would pop out


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would have rather wiped turpentine on that Rattler's hiney before I put the bullet in his head than do that!!
> 
> I'm sure glad the head was completely gone before I started!!
> 
> Even after he was skinned, and gutted I like to have never got him stuffed into that gallon ziploc bag!!.........Stuff one end in, and the other would pop out





Yea, The Redhead ain`t much help to me when rattlesnakes are concerned. She won`t even watch. She goes runnin` off elsewhere!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would have rather wiped turpentine on that Rattler's hiney before I put the bullet in his head than do that!!
> 
> I'm sure glad the head was completely gone before I started!!
> 
> Even after he was skinned, and gutted I like to have never got him stuffed into that gallon ziploc bag!!.........Stuff one end in, and the other would pop out



Do i need to plan on bringin' serpent meat back to Leesburg for brother Nic?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do i need to plan on bringin' serpent meat back to Leesburg for brother Nic?


Mebbe!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mebbe!!





Bring it to Buck Creek, and let it swim in 350 degree grease Friday night.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure glad the head was completely gone before I started!!



back when I was little dad killed a big ol diamond back,and I wanted to carry him home. Well he was squirmin n carryin on and I was watchin him, but when he calmed down I kinda took my eye/mind off him. Yep you guessed it he "popped" me wit that nub and I left him floatin in the air in a dead sprint. Even when I knew he was dead that rascal bout made me hurt myself


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, The Redhead ain`t much help to me when rattlesnakes are concerned. She won`t even watch. She goes runnin` off elsewhere!



Well now just for record ... I would watch .... and I would HELP .... it just so happens I was indisposed last night!  


(normally I wouldn't use whips on a mod ... but I know you got a bum knee so you can't catch me!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

tag-a-long said:


> well now just for record ... I would watch .... And i would help .... It just so happens i was indisposed last night!
> 
> 
> (normally i wouldn't use whips on a mod ... But i know you got a bum knee so you can't catch me!!!





awww!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> back when I was little dad killed a big ol diamond back,and I wanted to carry him home. Well he was squirmin n carryin on and I was watchin him, but when he calmed down I kinda took my eye/mind off him. Yep you guessed it he "popped" me wit that nub and I left him floatin in the air in a dead sprint. Even when I knew he was dead that rascal bout made me hurt myself


Been there done that, and have the brown stain in my undies to prove it!!...........Since that incident I don't touch em till the head is completely removed!!..........They are way more predictable alive than dead!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been there done that, and have the brown stain in my undies to prove it!!...........Since that incident I don't touch em till the head is completely removed!!..........They are way more predictable alive than dead!!



you dang skippy

them thangs scare me a little dead or alive




auhite yall play sweet


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you dang skippy
> 
> them thangs scare me a little dead or alive
> 
> ...


Yep!!......To quote ole Trap........Time to hit the yak sack!!


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic, if your still here, i wish you could hear the owls behind the house right now, atleast 2 of them making that sound you told me about the other day. they sound like a pack of dang howler monkeys


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 23, 2010)

Got some more of my Missouri hunt pictures posted in the photography section!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

morning folks......Just 2 more weeks to FPG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 23, 2010)

Morning folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What wrong SF?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What wrong SF?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

lawdy I  coulda slept for a few more hours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> lawdy I  coulda slept for a few more hours



Me and you both, ummmm, errrr, at different times in different locations of course...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> lawdy I  coulda slept for a few more hours



Me to snowy me too 

Mornen Tiny, RM, MiCe, OFH and the rest of the potlikkers


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and you both, ummmm, errrr, at different times in different locations of course...



She did say SLEEP. 

Mornin errybody. Need more coffee.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







SnowHunter said:


> lawdy I  coulda slept for a few more hours



I was going to go back to bed, but coffee sounded too good...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and you both, ummmm, errrr, at different times in different locations of course...







Hankus said:


> Me to snowy me too
> 
> Mornen Tiny, RM, MiCe, OFH and the rest of the potlikkers




Good morning Beerkus.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> She did say SLEEP.
> 
> Mornin errybody. Need more coffee.



Morning Neal, Neil but not Kneel...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Neal, Neil but not Kneel...



How about Gneial???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Neal, Neil but not Kneel...



Howdy nasty nurse...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about Gneial???



HMMM....has a Gaelic look to it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about Gneial???



Sounds like some sort of tucked away body part....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Mornin`...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like some sort of tucked away body part....



You almost made me spit coffee on the screen.

    

Mornin Nic.......these folks are makin fun of my name. Time to do some bouncin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> HMMM....has a Gaelic look to it.



In that case, Quack will be along soon to check you out.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In that case, Quack will be along soon to check you out.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like some sort of tucked away body part....



 

Mornen Sterlo n Nic


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Sterlo n Nic



Sup Hank


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and you both, ummmm, errrr, at different times in different locations of course...


  


Hankus said:


> Me to snowy me too
> 
> Mornen Tiny, RM, MiCe, OFH and the rest of the potlikkers


Mornin Hankus 



Sterlo58 said:


> She did say SLEEP.
> 
> Mornin errybody. Need more coffee.


 ahh ya caught that  Mornin Neil 


OutFishHim said:


> I was going to go back to bed, but coffee sounded too good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it. Coffee yummmmmm...if it werent already done, I'd just go back to sleep 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


Mornin Nick 

Ok off to drive da youngin to school.. slept late


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



Good morning Nick!



Sterlo58 said:


> You almost made me spit coffee on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Nic.......these folks are makin fun of my name. Time to do some bouncin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok off to drive da youngin to school..



Yep, me too. Ummm,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,,different youngun and different school though...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, me too. Ummm,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,,different youngun and different school though...






We are out of school this week for Fall Break!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

Off to the showers for me, gotta wash my Gneial ......then out on the road.

Later


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Off to the showers for me, gotta wash my Gneial ......then out on the road.
> 
> Later



Make sure it's squeaky clean...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

Mornin folks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, me too. Ummm,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,,different youngun and different school though...


   


Sterlo58 said:


> Off to the showers for me, gotta wash my Gneial ......then out on the road.
> 
> Later


   pancakes all over the screen now 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!


Mornin Matty


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!



Mornen BOSS the pills likein ya yet


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Guess I better get movin. Got hay to unload and a heifer to drag off 

Yall enjoy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess I better get movin. Got hay to unload and a heifer to drag off
> 
> Yall enjoy



Later Cow Whisperer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen BOSS the pills likein ya yet



I finally found the "big boy" dosage.  Before bed i took 2 lortabs and 2 muscle relaxers.  Took away my pain and made me dream of purple flying unicorns.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!







SnowHunter said:


> Guess I better get movin. Got hay to unload and a heifer to drag off
> 
> Yall enjoy



See ya Sis!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  6:30 meetings are the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.  Makes my work day 2.5 hours longer.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I finally found the "big boy" dosage.  Before bed i took 2 lortabs and 2 muscle relaxers.  Took away my pain and made me dream of purple flying unicorns.



 It's a wonder you're even up, much less typing!
TWO MR's?!?!?  Youplaywifffire


Mornin Folks!!   Got it to myself!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  6:30 meetings are the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.  Makes my work day 2.5 hours longer.



What is soooo important that ya'll have to talk about it at that time of the morning?!?!?  Do they at LEAST provide breakfast???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I finally found the "big boy" dosage.  Before bed i took 2 lortabs and 2 muscle relaxers.  Took away my pain and made me dream of purple flying unicorns.


 
 Nuttin like a high quality chemical induced dream



Keebs said:


> It's a wonder you're even up, much less typing!
> TWO MR's?!?!?  Youplaywifffire
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!!   Got it to myself!!


Mornen  why we dancin


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What is soooo important that ya'll have to talk about it at that time of the morning?!?!?  Do they at LEAST provide breakfast???



I don't know.  I was asleep with my eyes open.   I think there may have been donuts.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's a wonder you're even up, much less typing!
> TWO MR's?!?!?  Youplaywifffire
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!!   Got it to myself!!



Shoot i felt great this morning! Not groggy or tired, back felt great to... that is until i had to drive in to work.  Now its back to hurting again...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nuttin like a high quality chemical induced dream
> Mornen  why we dancin


Oh there is nothing better than a great chemically enhanced dream sequence but goodlawd!!
I got the office to myself!!!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> I don't know.  I was asleep with my eyes open.   I think there may have been donuts.


 Donuts don't count!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Shoot i felt great this morning! Not groggy or tired, back felt great to... that is until i had to drive in to work.  Now its back to hurting again...


Daaaannggggg!! I would not have been able to hit the snooze, much less get up & go!!!
Pop a MR, you'll feel better in no time & it'll be wore off by the time you have to drive   I can not however guarantee the quality of your work!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shoot i felt great this morning! Not groggy or tired, back felt great to... that is until i had to drive in to work.  Now its back to hurting again...



C. H. I. R. O. P. R. A. C. T. O. R. 

I know, I know, you think they are witch doctors, but I couldn't even walk a couple of months ago due to my back being out. 6 visits to the Chriro and life was getting sooooo much better.

M.D.'s are the true quacks, they treat the symptom, not the cause.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C. H. I. R. O. P. R. A. C. T. O. R.
> 
> I know, I know, you think they are witch doctors, but I couldn't even walk a couple of months ago due to my back being out. 6 visits to the Chriro and life was getting sooooo much better.
> 
> M.D.'s are the true quacks, they treat the symptom, not the cause.




THANK YOU!!!!  *Maybe* he'll listen to YOU!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C. H. I. R. O. P. R. A. C. T. O. R.
> 
> I know, I know, you think they are witch doctors, but I couldn't even walk a couple of months ago due to my back being out. 6 visits to the Chriro and life was getting sooooo much better.
> 
> M.D.'s are the true quacks, they treat the symptom, not the cause.



Agreed!  Chiropractors are great.  I hate taking medication.  That is all a MD will give you, that or surgury .  Chiropractors actually look at the bone structure and adjust it accordingly to get it back to where it should be.  I got in a pretty bad wreck back in highschool that threw my spine and neck completely out of whack.  I  get adjusted once every few weeks and it takes away all of the pain i would feel otherwise.  If I were to take medicine for it, it would just numb the pain and in turn i would have to take more and more of it because of my body becoming immune to the medicine. 

The spinal cord has 31 pairs of nerves coming off of it.  If it is out of line and pushing discs together, you will have discomfort if not full blown pain because of the nerves being pinched.  Chiros fix those things, not give pain medication to numb them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Morning, ya'll.
 I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Prayers sent Robert.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Aaaww, give her an extra tight hug from me Robert!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that Robert.  Send her my condolences.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C. H. I. R. O. P. R. A. C. T. O. R.
> 
> I know, I know, you think they are witch doctors, but I couldn't even walk a couple of months ago due to my back being out. 6 visits to the Chriro and life was getting sooooo much better.
> 
> M.D.'s are the true quacks, they treat the symptom, not the cause.





Keebs said:


> THANK YOU!!!!  *Maybe* he'll listen to YOU!!




alright alright.. .i will go tomorrow.... mebbe.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright alright.. .i will go tomorrow.... mebbe.



 What, scared to admit some of us might be right?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Shore hate to hear that  for yall


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.



 Hey!! When'd you sneak in here!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Prayers sent Robert.


Ohmy, look how my baby girl has GROWN!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that Robert.... for you guys....Give Bubbette a big hug from all of us....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey sulli nice avatar, brought a tear to my eye. Reminded me of my ol dawg he shore did love to share a beer wid me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey sulli nice avatar, brought a tear to my eye. Reminded me of my ol dawg he shore did love to share a beer wid me



 That is MY baby girl, she's just on loan for now.............. she prefer's MGD's but he's bought her the other for so long she'll drink anything!


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey!! When'd you sneak in here!?!?



Its not realy me. Someone found out my new password.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What, scared to admit some of us might be right?



NO! 

told ya im new to this doctor stuff and never been to a chiro.  Scuse me for being skeptical!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



I'm sorry for your loss Robert.  Your family will be in my prayers.    Give Bubbette another big hug from me.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ohmy, look how my baby girl has GROWN!!!





Keebs said:


> That is MY baby girl, she's just on loan for now.............. she prefer's MGD's but he's bought her the other for so long she'll drink anything!



 Thought you might like that pic.



Hankus said:


> Hey sulli nice avatar, brought a tear to my eye. Reminded me of my ol dawg he shore did love to share a beer wid me



You give her beer and she will run into walls for a bit, then pass out.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You give her beer and she will run into walls for a bit, then pass out.



Sounds like Quack....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



Ahhh....what a sight for sore eyes!!!!

Hi OFH


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....what a sight for sore eyes!!!!
> 
> Hi OFH



Aww!

Hate to run, but gotta get ready for work....I hate working thursday nights....it's slow...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

outfishhim said:


> aww!
> 
> Hate to run, but gotta get ready for work....i hate working thursday nights....it's slow...



dang!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thought you might like that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> You give her beer and she will run into walls for a bit, then pass out.



not mine he would jus lay down and wait with his head in the bowl til he passed out



OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like Quack....



uncle drankus fall down  




Jeff C. said:


> dang!!!



shore sucks when all the heathens leave ya by yerself dont it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not mine he would jus lay down and wait with his head in the bowl til he passed out



Like father, like son?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Like father, like son?



Aint no tellin how many we drank together, cause he would try and match me drink for drink. That was the friday nite special task: get Rebel drunk     good times


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Aint no tellin how many we drank together, cause he would try and match me drink for drink. That was the friday nite special task: get Rebel drunk     good times



I had a boxer when I was younger.  My brother and I would get him drunk and then get on the go kart and he would chase us.  There were some funny episodes that ensued!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shore sucks when all the heathens leave ya by yerself dont it



specially when I ain't driveled in 4-5 days, just got back in town with a bad back, and ain't doin nuttin because of it....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Its not realy me. Someone found out my new password.


 



BBQBOSS said:


> NO!
> 
> told ya im new to this doctor stuff and never been to a chiro.  Scuse me for being skeptical!


No 'scuses!!  Git to it!! 



Jeff C. said:


>



 HEY CHIEF!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I had a boxer when I was younger.  My brother and I would get him drunk and then get on the go kart and he would chase us.  There were some funny episodes that ensued!



mine would sit wid me at the table when he started drinkin, then after a few trips off the porch for both of us and we was weavin pretty good watchin him try to get in the chair was hilarious    He'd eventually give up and I'd put his bowl on the ground for him where he continued to drink til he went to sleep.



Jeff C. said:


> specially when I ain't driveled in 4-5 days, just got back in town with a bad back, and ain't doin nuttin because of it....



you n BBQBOSS both goin to the biggirl massage parlor to get them bad backs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Aww!
> 
> Hate to run, but gotta get ready for work....I hate working thursday nights....it's slow...



Use the slow times to drivel!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thought you might like that pic.



You ARE bringing her to FPG, right???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No 'scuses!!  Git to it!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CHIEF!!



 Missed me some Keebs!!!



Hankus said:


> mine would sit wid me at the table when he started drinkin, then after a few trips off the porch for both of us and we was weavin pretty good watchin him try to get in the chair was hilarious    He'd eventually give up and I'd put his bowl on the ground for him where he continued to drink til he went to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> you n BBQBOSS both goin to the biggirl massage parlor to get them bad backs



HMMMMMMMM.......GREAT IDEA!!!!  BUT, massage ain't gonna do this any good. It's a disc or two

DR. told me the next time I come to see him about it, he is going to refer me to an Orthopedic surgeon



Keebs said:


> Use the slow times to drivel!!



Yeah.....what she said


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Missed me some Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude that sucks, wisht an adjustment would help ya out but I rekon ya jus gonna hav ta tough it on out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Missed me some Keebs!!!
> HMMMMMMMM.......GREAT IDEA!!!!  BUT, massage ain't gonna do this any good. It's a disc or two
> 
> DR. told me the next time I come to see him about it, he is going to refer me to an Orthopedic surgeon
> ...



 
As bad as I hate to say it................. go have it seen about, don't put it off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll.
> I PM'd a few of the peeps that were still up last night,  but just wanted to let ya'll know that Bubbette's Mom passed away. Me and the kids will be heading to Panama City tomorrow.



Robert, give my condolences and a hug to Ms. Bubbette. My wife Teri, just lost her Mom. I know what yall are feeling right now. Prayers sent for the entire Family


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> As bad as I hate to say it................. go have it seen about, don't put it off!



Been puttin' it off for about 20 yrs....what's another decade or 2 gonna matter


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ARE bringing her to FPG, right???



Most likely.  She gets mad at me when I don't take her places.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Been puttin' it off for about 20 yrs....what's another decade or 2 gonna matter






jsullivan03 said:


> Most likely.  She gets mad at me when I don't take her places.



  typical, huh??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Just passin` thru. 

Robert, our deepest regrets. Know that ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru.
> 
> Robert, our deepest regrets. Know that ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time.



What's got you so busy you can't set a spell??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's got you so busy you can't set a spell??



Yeah...what she said.....again


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's got you so busy you can't set a spell??




Can`t tell you!  



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...what she said.....again




Can`t tell you either, cause Keebs will read it, and want to pull all my wingfeathers out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I ain't sayin' too much either


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t tell you!
> Can`t tell you either, cause Keebs will read it, and want to pull all my wingfeathers out!


 Fess up, I'm ready fer ya!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I ain't sayin' too much either



 you too, Kemosobee!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fess up, I'm ready fer ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> you too, Kemosobee!!





I ain`t did nothin`...












much...























yet...





















trust me...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> trust me...



Nopenot when ya word it thataway!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nopenot when ya word it thataway!





I`m behavin`, Keebs, you know me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m behavin`, Keebs, you know me.



MmmmmHhhhmmmm............ if'n you are then why is the hair on the back of my neck standin up???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHhhhmmmm............ if'n you are then why is the hair on the back of my neck standin up???





Maybe, your conscience is botherin` you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe, your conscience is botherin` you?



Nope, it only does it when I read ~your~ posts................ ~~drumming fingertips on my desk~~ **hhhmmmmm**


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHhhhmmmm............ if'n you are then why is the hair on the back of my neck standin up???





Nicodemus said:


> Maybe, your conscience is botherin` you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, it only does it when I read ~your~ posts................ ~~drumming fingertips on my desk~~ **hhhmmmmm**


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



A likely story if I ever heard one...................


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

7 will not get here fast enough.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 7 will not get here fast enough.



what up man where you been


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> A likely story if I ever heard one...................





Keebs is a Sweetheart!


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

slip said:


> what up man where you been



Just workin. Have a lot of end of the year money to spend, so I have projects going on all over the mill right now. That and been hog tied in the basement when I'm not at work.


How ya been my little soul bro?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 7 will not get here fast enough.


Is that when you'll let douge come out & play?!?! 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs is a Sweetheart!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Nic???


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just workin. Have a lot of end of the year money to spend, so I have projects going on all over the mill right now. That and been hog tied in the basement when I'm not at work.
> 
> 
> How ya been my little soul bro?



i heard that stuff was bad for ya...i wouldnt risk it anyway

its all good here man, 'nother day in paradise..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs is a Sweetheart!



Nic is a fanny kisser


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nic is a fanny kisser



Uuhhh, no he ain't.................... hold that thought, git you a drank & sit back & wait a minute................ 









Ohhh Niiiic????


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is that when you'll let douge come out & play?!?!


Nope, thats when its time to go back in the dog house.



slip said:


> i heard that stuff was bad for ya...i wouldnt risk it anyway
> 
> its all good here man, 'nother day in paradise..


It is but it pays the bills. Looks like I might get this weekend off for good behavior. If the machine stays running like it is. Then back for another 12 day run



Hankus said:


> Nic is a fanny kisser


dude, he carries around sharp knives.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all






dougefresh said:


> Nope, thats when its time to go back in the dog house.



 You done yanked that chain one time too many, huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You done yanked that chain one time too many, huh?



Hiya Keebs....you keeping the office quiet


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You done yanked that chain one time too many, huh?


Yep and just about broke free.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nic is a fanny kisser




The Ladies love me. Take notes... 




Keebs said:


> Uuhhh, no he ain't.................... hold that thought, git you a drank & sit back & wait a minute................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Dear? 



dougefresh said:


> dude, he carries around sharp knives.



Yep, and never less than two...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Doug yankin' chains, Keebs lookin' for Nic in all the wrong places, and JM pondering why nobody likes the Boise State taterheads. Anything else going on? I got a wreck of a kitchen and the koi pond needs cleaning. I guess i better take a nap.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, and never less than two...


Gota have at least one for each hand and an old one to throw just in case you get a runner.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs....you keeping the office quiet


shoot, when "she's" out, we have a big time!! 



dougefresh said:


> Yep and just about broke free.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doug yankin' chains, Keebs lookin' for Nic in all the wrong places, and JM pondering why nobody likes the Boise State taterheads. Anything else going on? I got a wreck of a kitchen and the koi pond needs cleaning. I guess i better take a nap.


There is always huntin over bait.


You could put the koi in the kitchen and see what happens after you wake up from a nap.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Howdy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Dear?



Uuuummm, whatcha taking to the Poole's to cook?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doug yankin' chains, Keebs lookin' for Nic in all the wrong places, and JM pondering why nobody likes the Boise State taterheads. Anything else going on? I got a wreck of a kitchen and the koi pond needs cleaning. I guess i better take a nap.



Don't get me going again on BSU...I am changing some minds or beating them into submission


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, whatcha taking to the Poole's to cook?



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doug yankin' chains, Keebs lookin' for Nic in all the wrong places, and JM pondering why nobody likes the Boise State taterheads. Anything else going on? I got a wreck of a kitchen and the koi pond needs cleaning. I guess i better take a nap.


I swear, you just well fill that koi pond in, I'd hate for something to happen to you & Bubbette not around to rescue you! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy!!!



Hey, how's the ankle??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> There is always huntin over bait.
> 
> 
> You could put the koi in the kitchen and see what happens after you wake up from a nap.



Naw, i picked up two Di Giorno knock off pizza's for dinner. the fish are safe.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy!!!



Hiya Belle


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, whatcha taking to the Poole's to cook?





My special recipe swamp beans, and a few other things...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs



You get over your *flu-monia/crud* you had??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I swear, you just well fill that koi pond in, I'd hate for something to happen to you & Bubbette not around to rescue you! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how's the ankle??



I second that! It'd be the best decision he ever made, as many problems as he's had with it!

Ankle is...well....it's an ankle. It's twisted, but it's not bad. A little bruised, a little puffy, but I'm icing and elevating as much as possible, and have it wrapped a billion times with an ACE bandage......and wearing FLATS! I have weak ankles....it only takes one wrong move.... I thank my parents every day for that wonderful trait.




rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i picked up two Di Giorno knock off pizza's for dinner. the fish are safe.



Pizza sounds good!! Besides, there ain't enough meat on koi to even try to cook.



jmfauver said:


> Hiya Belle



Hello.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My special recipe swamp beans, and a few other things...



MmmmHmmm, care to name the "few other things"???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I second that! It'd be the best decision he ever made, as many problems as he's had with it!
> 
> Ankle is...well....it's an ankle. It's twisted, but it's not bad. A little bruised, a little puffy, but I'm icing and elevating as much as possible, and have it wrapped a billion times with an ACE bandage......and wearing FLATS! I have weak ankles....it only takes one wrong move.... I thank my parents every day for that wonderful trait.



try wearing lace up ankle boots for a while, give them some extra support!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You get over your *flu-monia/crud* you had??



yea


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> There is always huntin over bait.
> 
> 
> You could put the koi in the kitchen and see what happens after you wake up from a nap.


thats what i been telling him, have some koi with a baked tater and some green beans....


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> try wearing lace up ankle boots for a while, give them some extra support!



The only ones I've got have no tread and have a slight heel. I don't wanna take any chances of wiping out on the store's carpet tonight! However, I AM off tomorrow, and it will consist of as much resting and icing as possible!!! I ain't got time to be down.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

_Oh Nicodemus!!!_


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

speakin of Koi, we put 4 in the water trough  They're gonna make it sqeaky clean for the cows  

Hi Yall 

Supper in the oven, yummmmy, pork roast stuffed with fresh ginger and cream cheese. Should be good


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> The only ones I've got have no tread and have a slight heel. I don't wanna take any chances of wiping out on the store's carpet tonight! However, I AM off tomorrow, and it will consist of as much resting and icing as possible!!! I ain't got time to be down.



You need to get you some converse hi-tops for times like this then!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> speakin of Koi, we put 4 in the water trough  They're gonna make it sqeaky clean for the cows
> 
> Hi Yall
> 
> Supper in the oven, yummmmy, pork roast stuffed with fresh ginger and cream cheese. Should be good



 Yeah they will!!  
Supper sounds wondermus!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what i been telling him, have some koi with a baked tater and some green beans....



Hiya Slippers!!!



Keebs said:


> _Oh Nicodemus!!!_



OW!



SnowHunter said:


> speakin of Koi, we put 4 in the water trough  They're gonna make it sqeaky clean for the cows
> 
> Hi Yall
> 
> Supper in the oven, yummmmy, pork roast stuffed with fresh ginger and cream cheese. Should be good



You're makin' me hungry!!!



Keebs said:


> You need to get you some converse hi-tops for times like this then!!



Converse? Aren't those for, like, emo kids??  That's all they wear now! I'll wear my Georgia Boots tomorrow if I have to. I'm already at work now, and stuck here for the night.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Converse? Aren't those for, like, emo kids??  That's all they wear now! I'll wear my Georgia Boots tomorrow if I have to. I'm already at work now, and stuck here for the night.



Uuuhh, what are emo kids???
I played basketball in nothing but the *original* converse hi-tops, they never touched nuttin but the court floor............. but are great ankle supports!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> speakin of Koi, we put 4 in the water trough  They're gonna make it sqeaky clean for the cows
> 
> Hi Yall
> 
> Supper in the oven, yummmmy, pork roast stuffed with fresh ginger and cream cheese. Should be good



i'd like to see the look on a cows face when it goes to drink and something is swimming in its water


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

That`s about it Keebs. I am carryin` to young roosters up there for Nugefan to take home. Dependin` on how hungry we get though... 

Little Red, wear granny boots. They lace up and look right sharp!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, what are emo kids???
> I played basketball in nothing but the *original* converse hi-tops, they never touched nuttin but the court floor............. but are great ankle supports!



emo kids are the ones that wear a lot of black and guys wear make-up...

 i know.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s about it Keebs. I am carryin` to young roosters up there for Nugefan to take home. Dependin` on how hungry we get though...


You sure?    Come'on, you can tell me............ or should I tell YOU what I found out.................. 




slip said:


> emo kids are the ones that wear a lot of black and guys wear make-up...
> 
> i know.


Aaaahhhh, I thought that was "goth"???  What the heck does emo stand for???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, what are emo kids???
> I played basketball in nothing but the *original* converse hi-tops, they never touched nuttin but the court floor............. but are great ankle supports!



Emo = goth punk kids. They apparently like Converse shoes....making the normally cool shoes VERY uncool. The things you learn while working in the mall....


Hey guys...new artwork...Whatcha think??

The first is obvious...2nd Ammendment.

The second is a rendition of a buddy's hat pin he received after his father died.

The third is a super funky Victorian silhouette.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy cow! Those pics are HUGE!!! I'm sorry guys!!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You sure?    Come'on, you can tell me............ or should I tell YOU what I found out..................
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaahhhh, I thought that was "goth"???  What the heck does emo stand for???



emo - emotional =


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Holy cow! Those pics are HUGE!!! I'm sorry guys!!!!


But NICE!!! 



slip said:


> emo - emotional =



really??? huh!
later folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

They look nice, Little Red. The avatar pic, in particular.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2010)

those are real good, GB.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 23, 2010)

slip said:


> emo - emotional =



Theres a certain bug.....uhhhhhh... I mean member that appears to be "emo".


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

allright. Got my swim trunks on and heading to the Koi pond. Nobody better need surgery for the next 45 or so minutes!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Holy cow! Those pics are HUGE!!! I'm sorry guys!!!!



Naawww...just "plus" sized!

They are nice and agree with the 'old dude' about the Victorian one!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah they will!!
> Supper sounds wondermus!!


Smells good too, just hope its tasty 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Slippers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor kids, they wanted supper an hour ago  They keep askin IS IT DONE YET  



slip said:


> i'd like to see the look on a cows face when it goes to drink and something is swimming in its water


  They'll get bigger, they're only about 6" long right now... the cows aint gonna know what to do 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Emo = goth punk kids. They apparently like Converse shoes....making the normally cool shoes VERY uncool. The things you learn while working in the mall....
> 
> 
> Hey guys...new artwork...Whatcha think??
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> allright. Got my swim trunks on and heading to the Koi pond. Nobody better need surgery for the next 45 or so minutes!


Love it!!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Naawww...just "plus" sized!
> 
> They are nice and agree with the 'old dude' about the Victorian one!



Hey Chuckiepoo


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo



Hiya Snow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

how many pounds of leaves can a koi pond hold before it technically becomes fish salad?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 23, 2010)

somthin bigs gonna happen tomorowsombody is gonna get got


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> how many pounds of leaves can a koi pond hold before it technically becomes fish salad?



 guess it depends on the size of the pond


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> how many pounds of leaves can a koi pond hold before it technically becomes fish salad?



And Fall is just around the corner.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Smells good too, just hope its tasty
> Poor kids, they wanted supper an hour ago  They keep askin IS IT DONE YET



They gonna turn 'EMO' on ya.....do they have any converse


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> somthin bigs gonna happen tomorowsombody is gonna get got


wha'd ya do THIS time? 


SnowHunter said:


> guess it depends on the size of the pond



Bigger than an aquarium, smaller than a swimming pool. 
I emptied a pool skimmer about 30 times and it was full! 
The bad thing is, the birch tree thats dumping the leaves doesn't even look like its missing any foliage.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wha'd ya do THIS time?
> 
> 
> Bigger than an aquarium, smaller than a swimming pool.
> ...



ntn yet its wat sombodu else did


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Took me a wittle nap today like bama....feel a wittle better too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> They gonna turn 'EMO' on ya.....do they have any converse


 

Hi Jeff 


rhbama3 said:


> wha'd ya do THIS time?
> 
> 
> Bigger than an aquarium, smaller than a swimming pool.
> ...


Good grief  better you then me tho


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Took me a wittle nap today like bama....feel a wittle better too.



That's good man


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 23, 2010)

Jus comin' on Snowy's thread to do a hi and g'nite hit and run....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Jus comin' on Snowy's thread to do a hi and g'nite hit and run....





Howdy Walt.     How you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Good grief  better you then me tho




Hi Snowbabe



Hankus said:


> That's good man



Thankus Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Really!!! Who knew


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Really!!! Who knew


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Jus comin' on Snowy's thread to do a hi and g'nite hit and run....



Nite Walt! 

Ahhhh, lawdy them bulls were makin a rukus tonight 

Evenin Yall 

Got the run for the chicken coop framed out, yay!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nite Walt!
> 
> Ahhhh, lawdy them bulls were makin a rukus tonight
> 
> ...



How'd supper turn out??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!! 

FYI, all of my art work is for sale, so if I ever post anything ya like (or you have an idea for me), just PM me.  (Shameless plug...I know). 

Nick, that type of artwork is what I'm planning on doing at Kolomoki and demonstrations from now on. Believe it or not, all the materials are entirely period correct. I'm only using india ink (different pigmented inks) and bamboo brushes and sticks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, guys!!!
> 
> FYI, all of my art work is for sale, so if I ever post anything ya like (or you have an idea for me), just PM me.  (Shameless plug...I know).
> 
> Nick, that type of artwork is what I'm planning on doing at Kolomoki and demonstrations from now on. Believe it or not, all the materials are entirely period correct. I'm only using india ink (different pigmented inks) and bamboo brushes and sticks!!





Very good! Reckon you could paint Gabriel and my weapons array? 

I thought you were ignorin` me?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very good! Reckon you could paint Gabriel and my weapons array?
> 
> I thought you were ignorin` me?



I'm not ignoring you, but if I'm supposed to be I've forgotten why. 

Sure, I could paint Gabriel. Not a problem!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd supper turn out??


Oh, delicious!!! If I had marinated it, it would have been a bit stronger, but, the cream cheese melted, the ginger gave a good bit of flavor to the meat, plus the butter, and it also put off a very nice combined juice/creamy gravy 



			
				GeorgiaBelle said:
			
		

> FYI, all of my art work is for sale, so if I ever post anything ya like (or you have an idea for me), just PM me.  (Shameless plug...I know).



How are you at landscapes?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, delicious!!! If I had marinated it, it would have been a bit stronger, but, the cream cheese melted, the ginger gave a good bit of flavor to the meat, plus the butter, and it also put off a very nice combined juice/creamy gravy
> 
> 
> 
> How are you at landscapes?



Sounds scrumptious!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm not ignoring you, but if I'm supposed to be I've forgotten why.
> 
> Sure, I could paint Gabriel. Not a problem!!




Thank you!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, delicious!!! If I had marinated it, it would have been a bit stronger, but, the cream cheese melted, the ginger gave a good bit of flavor to the meat, plus the butter, and it also put off a very nice combined juice/creamy gravy
> 
> 
> 
> How are you at landscapes?



I dunno....I normally worked in pencil and landscapes drove me nuts. I'm working in a different medium, so I'm up for new challenges....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



 I WISH!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds scrumptious!!



hello Ki.........................eebs







oh an hey Rick


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I WISH!



 keebs  me

and since I'm barely in double digits the next ones fer you


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hello Ki.........................eebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Glad ya made it back"!! 



Hankus said:


> keebs  me
> 
> and since I'm barely in double digits the next ones fer you



 thankya kindly!

Welp, I guess I'll go fix my plate, watch CSI & then hit the yak sak, ya'll have a good'un!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> "Glad ya made it back"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niters keebs


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I dunno....I normally worked in pencil and landscapes drove me nuts. I'm working in a different medium, so I'm up for new challenges....


kewl, I'll remember that  


Keebs said:


> "Glad ya made it back"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Sista!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

The boy gave it all he had, passing the kid behind him in an all out sprint in the last 100 yds. Woo hoooo. He finished 8th besting his time from last week by 8 seconds. He did 1.7 miles in 13.01. I don't think there are any more races between he and I in the future...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

I bleve I bet on the kid


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy gave it all he had, passing the kid behind him in an all out sprint in the last 100 yds. Woo hoooo. He finished 8th besting his time from last week by 8 seconds. He did 1.7 miles in 13.01. I don't think there are any more races between he and I in the future...
> 
> View attachment 558323



WOOHOO ATTA BOY Colin!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy gave it all he had, passing the kid behind him in an all out sprint in the last 100 yds. Woo hoooo. He finished 8th besting his time from last week by 8 seconds. He did 1.7 miles in 13.01. I don't think there are any more races between he and I in the future...
> 
> View attachment 558323


Last time I saw ya'll in a race.................I thought we was going to have to do CPR for ya!!

Congratulations to Colin!!!


Howdy Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Last time I saw ya'll in a race.................I thought we was going to have to do CPR for ya!!
> 
> Congratulations to Colin!!!
> 
> ...



hey RUTT
bye RUTT

Nite potlikkers I'm


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Last time I saw ya'll in a race.................I thought we was going to have to do CPR for ya!!
> 
> Congratulations to Colin!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch   to my TagSista!!!

How yall doin?



Hankus said:


> hey RUTT
> bye RUTT
> 
> Nite potlikkers I'm


Night Hankus


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey RUTT
> bye RUTT
> 
> Nite potlikkers I'm


Hey Hank

Night Hank!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch   to my TagSista!!!
> 
> How yall doin?


Hey Snowy!!

Been doing good!!..............Been busier than a one legged man in a hiney kickin contest

Supper sounded good!!..........Any leftovers??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Hank
> 
> Night Hank!!
> 
> ...



I hear ya! Same here!!! 

Only enough for Na to take to work tomorrow  and I had to put it up before the kids saw, otherwise they woulda polished em off


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Only enough for Na to take to work tomorrow  and I had to put it up before the kids saw, otherwise they woulda polished em off


 Dangit that sounded good!!.........Yak sack is callin!! Good night all!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dangit that sounded good!!.........Yak sack is callin!! Good night all!!



Oh yes, it was 

Same here, my head is bout to esplode.. I'm on information overload 

Night Yall!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

ANYBODY AWAKE...........HELLO 

IT IS FRIDAY....WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2010)

Yippeee is right.  Friday and looking for 3:30.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy gave it all he had, passing the kid behind him in an all out sprint in the last 100 yds. Woo hoooo. He finished 8th besting his time from last week by 8 seconds. He did 1.7 miles in 13.01. I don't think there are any more races between he and I in the future...
> 
> View attachment 558323



Congrats to him.....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> ANYBODY AWAKE...........HELLO
> 
> IT IS FRIDAY....WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO





gobbleinwoods said:


> Yippeee is right.  Friday and looking for 3:30.



Morning.....It is Friday,got my rods ready to go for the morning,all I got to do is get the tackle bag packed tonight and out the door I go in the morning....And I only gotta make it until 1pm.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am off today. 

Gunna get the bow out and go hunting tonight and tomorrow. 

Gotta plant some food plots sometime this weekend too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am off today.
> 
> Gunna get the bow out and go hunting tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Gotta plant some food plots sometime this weekend too.



So you're gonna go hunting for someplace to plant food plots with your bow?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're gonna go hunting for someplace to plant food plots with your bow?



   

Tell Colin congrats on the race. Awesome job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tell Colin congrats on the race. Awesome job.


Will do..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're gonna go hunting for someplace to plant food plots with your bow?



He needs the bow in case the preferred food plot location tries to run off


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He needs the bow in case the preferred food plot location tries to run off



   

I did say I need to plant some foodplots TOO ( as in also )


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did say I need to plant some foodplots TOO ( as in also )



just make a good shot on the food plot....And don't call me to help drag that sucker out of the woods 


Good luck w/ your hunt and get one on the ground


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did say I need to plant some foodplots TOO ( as in also )



People get buried 6 feet deep how far down do you plant foodplots?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am so ready to go home. If I could have fired half my crew tonight I probably would have. 

OK, venting done.

How is everybody???


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey hey hey


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

jus a qwik drive by fore I wash my gneal and go to werk


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

*ITS FRIIIDDAYY*
just one more full day until  & a good football game & grillout....
nows all i gatta do is clean up this house before we leave for the weekend; dont wanna come home to a dirty house. 
so yall get to entertain me all day!!  while i play housewive 
gooooddddmornin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> *ITS FRIIIDDAYY*
> just one more full day until  & a good football game & grillout....
> !



Heck yeah, that Bama / Arkansas game is gonna be a goodun..

ROLL TIDE..


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah, that Bama / Arkansas game is gonna be a goodun..
> 
> ROLL TIDE..



all intruth i really dont care about this weekends game, its all about the hamburgers, hotdogs and beer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus a qwik drive by fore I wash my gneal and go to werk



GNEIAL

Gotta learn how to spell it fore ya wash it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Morning!

Yo Messican!  Can you make it a little cooler tomorrow?  Headed to the Chili cookoff at Stone mountain and not real excited about it being 90....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> all intruth i really dont care about this weekends game, its all about the hamburgers, hotdogs and beer.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> GNEIAL
> 
> Gotta learn how to spell it fore ya wash it.





Morning Neal, Neil but not Kneel or Gneial...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yo Messican!  Can you make it a little cooler tomorrow?  Headed to the Chili cookoff at Stone mountain and not real excited about it being 90....



Shush your dang whining SHWB....


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yo Messican!  Can you make it a little cooler tomorrow?  Headed to the Chili cookoff at Stone mountain and not real excited about it being 90....



yeah i been in lawrenceville for the past week and im happy to be headed back to the NE part of the state cause i swear its cooler up there....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> all intruth i really dont care about this weekends game, its all about the hamburgers, hotdogs and beer.



The three major foodgroups represented...Burgers, dogs and beer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

time to make the donuts....  

Mornin cracka jacks....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush your dang whining SHWB....



That's not the first time I heard that this morning...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Neal, Neil but not Kneel or Gneial...



Mornin Heather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's not the first time I heard that this morning...



That makes you the common denominator..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> time to make the donuts....
> 
> Mornin cracka jacks....



I'm not gonna ask what you're usin to poke the holes in em'..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> yeah i been in lawrenceville for the past week and im happy to be headed back to the NE part of the state cause i swear its cooler up there....



I wish they moved it to October!  Gonna need lots of cold beverages to keep me cool....



BBQBOSS said:


> time to make the donuts....
> 
> Mornin cracka jacks....



What time is your appointment?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> time to make the donuts....
> 
> Mornin cracka jacks....



Mornin Boss...what's  smokin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yo Messican!  Can you make it a little cooler tomorrow?  Headed to the Chili cookoff at Stone mountain and not real excited about it being 90....



Next weekend highs are gunna be in the 70's


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not gonna ask what you're usin to poke the holes in em'..



My dad used to love that line.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

really!. chili in this weather? nuh-uh. :|
think were ganna have a long cold winter like we had a long hot summer though, whenever winter decides to show up.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> *ITS FRIIIDDAYY*
> just one more full day until  & a good football game & grillout....
> nows all i gatta do is clean up this house before we leave for the weekend; dont wanna come home to a dirty house.
> so yall get to entertain me all day!!  while i play housewive
> gooooddddmornin!!!



pics to follow


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That makes you the common denominator..







Sterlo58 said:


> Next weekend highs are gunna be in the 70's



I can't wait!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not gonna ask what you're usin to poke the holes in em'..



Its a secret.... shhhhh...  



OutFishHim said:


> I wish they moved it to October!  Gonna need lots of cold beverages to keep me cool....
> 
> 
> 
> What time is your appointment?



no appointment.  



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Boss...what's  smokin?



Nuttin smokin today...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> all intruth i really dont care about this weekends game, its all about the hamburgers, hotdogs and beer.



  



Sterlo58 said:


> GNEIAL
> 
> Gotta learn how to spell it fore ya wash it.



sorry 



Sterlo58 said:


> The three major foodgroups represented...Burgers, dogs and beer.



oh yeah 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not gonna ask what you're usin to poke the holes in em'..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> really!. chili in this weather? nuh-uh. :|
> think were ganna have a long cold winter like we had a long hot summer though, whenever winter decides to show up.



Should still be fun.  There's over 300 booths this year. 

I just hope we have a good fall and not jump straight into winter. 



Hankus said:


> pics to follow





Hi


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> no appointment.



Need me to stop by and drag you there before I go to work?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Should still be fun.  There's over 300 booths this year.
> 
> I just hope we have a good fall and not jump straight into winter.
> 
> ...



thanks fer the mornen  now I can go to werk


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW. watch this... now why cant none of us be genious's like this guy??

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks fer the mornen  now I can go to werk


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> WOW. watch this... now why cant none of us be genious's like this guy??
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



That is very cool!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gotta go get Sambo movin so I can take him to school. Catch up wit yall later.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> WOW. watch this... now why cant none of us be genious's like this guy??
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dv8kNTH-KDY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

mernin folks


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

yes there are tons of great things like this for bored folks like me @ www.stumbleupon.com ... im watching a chamelion change to different colors of the sunglasses he's holding right now. bahahaha


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Need me to stop by and drag you there before I go to work?



or.... you can adjust my back instead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> or.... you can adjust my back instead.



Talk about "Witch Doctors"..!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk about "Witch Doctors"..!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta go get Sambo movin so I can take him to school. Catch up wit yall later.



See ya!



SnowHunter said:


> mernin folks



Hey Sis! 



sweetsarah13 said:


> yes there are tons of great things like this for bored folks like me @ www.stumbleupon.com ... im watching a chamelion change to different colors of the sunglasses he's holding right now. bahahaha



I've seen that one...it's not real...



BBQBOSS said:


> or.... you can adjust my back instead.



You working from home today?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk about "Witch Doctors"..!!!







BBQBOSS said:


>



Don't make me pull out my Voo-Doo doll!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Is Facebook down for you guys?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mernin folks



morning


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 24, 2010)

mine'z up


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning



Mornin Mike



sweetsarah13 said:


> mine'z up



Well, what the Sugar?

Says Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is Facebook down for you guys?



naw....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, now it's up...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, now it's up...



download mozilla firefox.  its a lot better than IE.  It's free to download


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning, How's business going? Give any mohawks to anyone we know?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2010)

Mornin` folks. Ya`ll have a good day, and a good weekend. Those of you that are huntin`, good luck to you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> download mozilla firefox.  its a lot better than IE.  It's free to download



I'll check it out...



jmfauver said:


> morning, How's business going? Give any mohawks to anyone we know?



No, but had a few mullets come in...  Guess that's what I get for being so close to Waleska....I swear some of them are inbred....






Oh yea, I definitely have off for FPG!  In fact, they gave me a 4 day weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Moanin' early birds!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> download mozilla firefox.  its a lot better than IE.  It's free to download


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Ya`ll have a good day, and a good weekend. Those of you that are huntin`, good luck to you.



Hey Nick!  Have fun this weekend and keep all them Ellaville boys in line...



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' early birds!!!



Hey Jeff!


Ok, going to work.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Nick!  Have fun this weekend and keep all them Ellaville boys in line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang....again!!!

Hi and Bye OFH


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> download mozilla firefox.  its a lot better than IE.  It's free to download



I only use IE to access my email, but if I stay logged on too long it locks up my computer I need to figure out how to go to email from Mozilla....tried it once and would not work


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 24, 2010)

mornin snivfflers


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin snivfflers



Mornen flippityflops how it goin fer ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2010)

And for the record, and to keep Miz Keebs from killin` me, there will be no fightin` (varmints, critters, or otherwise), runnin`, jumpin`, or any other shenanigans, from me. I`m gonna be my usual gentle, sweet, even tempered self.  


























Trust me...


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen flippityflops how it goin fer ya



pretty good...just sippin a lil coffee before I go sling some grass.  whatchu durrin?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And for the record, and to keep Miz Keebs from killin` me, there will be no fightin` (varmints, critters, or otherwise), runnin`, jumpin`, or any other shenanigans, from me. I`m gonna be my usual gentle, sweet, even tempered self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your package should be there soon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy gave it all he had, passing the kid behind him in an all out sprint in the last 100 yds. Woo hoooo. He finished 8th besting his time from last week by 8 seconds. He did 1.7 miles in 13.01. I don't think there are any more races between he and I in the future...
> 
> View attachment 558323


 Awesome Colin!!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Yippeee is right.  Friday and looking for 3:30.


3:30???????? AaawwwMAN!! 



jmfauver said:


> And I only gotta make it until 1pm.....


 SO UNFAIR!! 



SFStephens said:


> Hey hey hey


yeh yeh yeh.......... oooops, got turned around.......... HEY!!


SnowHunter said:


> mernin folks


Mornin Sista!!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Ya`ll have a good day, and a good weekend. Those of you that are huntin`, good luck to you.


Hey you, what time ya leavin??? 



OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea, I definitely have off for FPG!  In fact, they gave me a 4 day weekend!






Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' early birds!!!


Mornin Chief!!


Strych9 said:


> mornin snivfflers



JOSHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> pretty good...just sippin a lil coffee before I go sling some grass.  whatchu durrin?



Sneakin in a fone post from werk


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woohooo!!!!  Mornin Sista 


jmfauver said:


> morning


Mornin Mike 


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' early birds!!!


Mornin JEff 


Strych9 said:


> mornin snivfflers


Mornin Josh


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Mornin KeebsSpitSista!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And for the record, and to keep Miz Keebs from killin` me, there will be no fightin` (varmints, critters, or otherwise), runnin`, jumpin`, or any other shenanigans, from me. I`m gonna be my usual gentle, sweet, even tempered self.
> 
> Trust me...



You were on a roll until the very end! 
Don't worry, I already have sp... uuuuhhhh, eyes on you this weekend, plus, from your own mouth a solemn promise to behave, if not, you don't wanna know what a few of us WOW'S have in store for you!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Awesome Colin!!!!
> 
> 
> 3:30???????? AaawwwMAN!!
> ...



But you can come to work at 4am w/ me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin KeebsSpitSista!



 FPG, FPG, FPG!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But you can come to work at 4am w/ me



Shoulda, I was AWAKE about that time for the umteenth time last night!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Shoulda, I was AWAKE about that time for the umteenth time last night!



I was sitting at my desk at that time,but that 1pm looks good


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin snivfflers



mornin Strych!!!



Nicodemus said:


> And for the record, and to keep Miz Keebs from killin` me, there will be no fightin` (varmints, critters, or otherwise), runnin`, jumpin`, or any other shenanigans, from me. I`m gonna be my usual gentle, sweet, even tempered self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh Huh!



BBQBOSS said:


> Your package should be there soon.



What up Boss??



Keebs said:


> Awesome Colin!!!!
> 
> 
> 3:30???????? AaawwwMAN!!
> ...



Mornin' Schweetheart!!!



Hankus said:


> Sneakin in a fone post from werk


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 24, 2010)

mornin mike, jeff, keebs and snowy!

welp, gotta go do work!

see ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Mornin' Snowwy!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin mike, jeff, keebs and snowy!
> 
> welp, gotta go do work!
> 
> see ya



morning....FPG,FPG!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin mike, jeff, keebs and snowy!
> 
> welp, gotta go do work!
> 
> see ya



Take it easy out there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Guess I better go work on some smokin' wood...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Mornin bama....gettin' ready to head out to PC???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mornin Folks!  Happy Friday to ya's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Folks!  Happy Friday to ya's!



Back to ya sulli


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bama....gettin' ready to head out to PC???



Hey Jeff and everybody else!
no not till Sunday morning now. Visitation will be Sunday afternoon and the funeral will be Monday.
Helen and I appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers that you good people have given us.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

I too am sneaking a phone post from work....but I am the only one here.....so is that "really" sneaking???  

Crackhead will be here soon though to entertain me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff and everybody else!
> no not till Sunday morning now. Visitation will be Sunday afternoon and the funeral will be Monday.
> Helen and I appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers that you good people have given us.



Yep...nothin' like a bunch of good Woody's Folks for support when needed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I too am sneaking a phone post from work....but I am the only one here.....so is that "really" sneaking???
> 
> Crackhead will be here soon though to entertain me..



You ain't brangin her to FPG???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't brangin her to FPG???



Heck no!


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

slip said:


> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG, FPG, FPG!!!


  

you need any chicks?  


Jeff C. said:


> Guess I better go work on some smokin' wood...


We gotta get started gettin firewood... ugh  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff and everybody else!
> no not till Sunday morning now. Visitation will be Sunday afternoon and the funeral will be Monday.
> Helen and I appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers that you good people have given us.


Hey Wingman  



OutFishHim said:


> I too am sneaking a phone post from work....but I am the only one here.....so is that "really" sneaking???
> 
> Crackhead will be here soon though to entertain me..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

slip said:


> ...



You're up early!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 24, 2010)

AM'n 2 all!
Howdy Snowy 



SnowHunter said:


> you need any chicks?


 

Not me, the one I got is the bestest 



oh, you weren't talkin whemin where ya ??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> AM'n 2 all!
> Howdy Snowy
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear it Brother Walt  

I was talkin bout da feathered kind, but, its all good


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> you need any chicks?


As a matter of fact, I do, I'm down to 2!!!  One Red & One Buff   Whatchagot??  Although I'm *supposed* to have a delivery at FPG from someone else too  between the 2 of ya'll I should get my egg production back going!! 




StriperAddict said:


> oh, you weren't talkin whemin where ya ??


 nope, the real deal!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> between the 2 of ya'll I should get my egg production back going!!


 
Breakfast at Keebs !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Breakfast at Keebs !!



 As long as ya like eggs................ and can wait until they go back to laying!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

2 more hours and the work day ends and a weekend of play begins.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You're up early!



dog watchin for the next few days.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 2 more hours and the work day ends and a weekend of play begins.






slip said:


> dog watchin for the next few days.



That's all it takes to get you up & going?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

slip said:


> dog watchin for the next few days.



Dogs only play on Saturday.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dogs only play on Saturday.



You call that playing?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 2 more hours and the work day ends and a weekend of play begins.


About 45 minutes fer me!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About 45 minutes fer me!!


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's all it takes to get you up & going?!?!


no, but my neighbor smackin me upside the head when he gets home does.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About 45 minutes fer me!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

slip said:


> no, but my neighbor smackin me upside the head when he gets home does.



 werks for me too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> As a matter of fact, I do, I'm down to 2!!!  One Red & One Buff   Whatchagot??  Although I'm *supposed* to have a delivery at FPG from someone else too  between the 2 of ya'll I should get my egg production back going!!
> 
> 
> 
> nope, the real deal!!


I got all sorts right now, only full growns are RIR/PR. You can has da bullies or the ones that get picked on.. they're about 2ish. The pullets are about 9 wks. Got a few Welsummers, and some I aint figured out WHAT they are yet  I think I have one Buff Orp pullet, still not 100% though 



slip said:


> dog watchin for the next few days.


I got two you can watch permanently   


jsullivan03 said:


> 2 more hours and the work day ends and a weekend of play begins.


wooohooo!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> About 45 minutes fer me!!


 

Hi Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>






jsullivan03 said:


>






SnowHunter said:


> I got two you can watch permanently
> wooohooo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I got all sorts right now, only full growns are RIR/PR. You can has da bullies or the ones that get picked on.. they're about 2ish. The pullets are about 9 wks. Got a few Welsummers, and some I aint figured out WHAT they are yet  I think I have one Buff Orp pullet, still not 100% though


I'll get back witya on it.......... too many choices! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Don't act all  on me, you knew *exactly* what I was saying!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You call that playing?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll get back witya on it.......... too many choices!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't act all  on me, you knew *exactly* what I was saying!



You aint kiddin  Its like a rainbow of chickens out there  

I should have the run done by tonight.. the chicks should have a blast roaming  If they're not too scared to go out  

I wonder what the big chickens are gonna think when the lil ones come out  Should make for some interesting moments  I'll definetly have the camera ready


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't act all  on me, you knew *exactly* what I was saying!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll get back witya on it.......... too many choices!



Oh and I gots some EE's but they're still only about 4 weeks old

ok, back to work I go... !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You aint kiddin  Its like a rainbow of chickens out there
> 
> I should have the run done by tonight.. the chicks should have a blast roaming  If they're not too scared to go out
> 
> I wonder what the big chickens are gonna think when the lil ones come out  Should make for some interesting moments  I'll definetly have the camera ready


Yeah, they'll have a blast, mine did! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 



SnowHunter said:


> Oh and I gots some EE's but they're still only about 4 weeks old
> 
> ok, back to work I go... !!!



Git'er Done, sista!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright folks That's it I'm outta here!!............Catch up with Ya'll sometime Sunday afternoon!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks That's it I'm outta here!!............Catch up with Ya'll sometime Sunday afternoon!!



Buh-Bye Rutt!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Buh-Bye Rutt!!!



Keebs- if it makes you feel any better i am going to the chiro at 1 today. I finally broke down... grrrrrrr


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- if it makes you feel any better i am going to the chiro at 1 today. I finally broke down... grrrrrrr



'bout time idgit!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 'bout time idgit!



 BOSS isa idjit


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2010)

aight yall!  Hold it down fer the weekend!!!  I gotta feeling I'm going to be to inebriated to be posting on here until about Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- if it makes you feel any better i am going to the chiro at 1 today. I finally broke down... grrrrrrr



Took you long enough..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)

pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?
This hospital cafeteria fried catfish needs help....


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

man i need a....a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- if it makes you feel any better i am going to the chiro at 1 today. I finally broke down... grrrrrrr






jsullivan03 said:


> 'bout time idgit!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took you long enough..


 Thanks for backing me up darlin's!! 



rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?
> This hospital cafeteria fried catfish needs help....


Naaww, you need Tar-Tar Sawce!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- if it makes you feel any better i am going to the chiro at 1 today. I finally broke down... grrrrrrr



Bout time it was either go or I was gonna sit on ya at FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks for backing me up darlin's!!
> 
> 
> Naaww, you need Tar-Tar Sawce!!



I'm bettin Rob's trying to figure out how Tar-Tar Sawce is going to help fish that taste like shoe leather battered in cardboard and deep fried..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bettin Rob's trying to figure out how Tar-Tar Sawce is going to help fish that taste like shoe leather battered in cardboard and deep fried..



 It'd still taste better than Grey Po-Pon............


----------



## Otis (Sep 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> For your information the score was Arkansas 31 UGA 24!!!
> 
> And just for the record I wear RED not crimson ... I'd rather spend a bad day in Athens than a good day in Tuscaloosa any day of the week and twice on SATURDAY!!!
> 
> You got any OTHER questions????


 


uummm, yea I do. Are you still betting on Tech to win this year?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 'bout time idgit!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took you long enough..







Keebs said:


> Thanks for backing me up darlin's!!
> 
> 
> Naaww, you need Tar-Tar Sawce!!



Not impressed.... wanted me to come back again tomorrow!!!! No thanks... 

by the way, its a lower back sprain or whatever he said...


I knew i didnt like him when he tried to take my pills away.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not impressed.... wanted me to come back again tomorrow!!!! No thanks...
> 
> by the way, its a lower back sprain or whatever he said...
> 
> ...



Your med doc can't fix it in one trip, why expect a Chiro to??  It will take AT LEAST a couple or three trips to get you back in line............. he wouldn't get my pills neither though!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Your med doc can't fix it in one trip, why expect a Chiro to??  It will take AT LEAST a couple or three trips to get you back in line............. he wouldn't get my pills neither though!!



im just hard headed... we all know that.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im just hard headed... we all know that.



*Duh* yeah............... so find a different Chiro, mine never even tried to give me advice on my meds, just adjusted me & determined how often (if at all) I needed to come back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

sooooooo..... I'm home alone tonight... Bar or stay home????


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> sooooooo..... I'm home alone tonight... Bar or stay home????



Depends which bar.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

Justa Bar.... The Place.... ????


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Justa Bar.... The Place.... ????



You ever been there on a weekend night?!?!?  Don't do it! 

I have not shown my face there in a very long time...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You ever been there on a weekend night?!?!?  Don't do it!
> 
> I have not shown my face there in a very long time...



Yeah I went with a buddy a few weeks ago on a Saturday night.... Man it sure is interesting to say the least!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah I went with a buddy a few weeks ago on a Saturday night.... Man it sure is interesting to say the least!



The entire TrailerHood from Bells Ferry goes there!   

Did you catch you a cougar?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The entire TrailerHood from Bells Ferry goes there!
> 
> Did you catch you a cougar?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The entire TrailerHood from Bells Ferry goes there!
> 
> Did you catch you a cougar?



Not sure what it was... what do you call a cougars mom???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>







slip said:


>





C Ya's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure what it was... what do you call a cougars mom???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



that one left ya speechless, huh?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that one left ya speechless, huh?!?!?



Only because I believe you!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 24, 2010)

Yawn nothing like a afternoon nap!! Hows everybody!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey DJ 


Afternoon Yall!! 

Roo attacked Aimee   He paid for it tho   What shall I season him with?  Wish me luck, first time ever processin a chicken. Anyone wanna come help?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Only because I believe you!





SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> 
> Afternoon Yall!!
> ...


heylo


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yawn nothing like a afternoon nap!! Hows everybody!



Hey Deej! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> 
> Afternoon Yall!!
> ...



Oh no!  Go with Lemon Pepper...


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> 
> Afternoon Yall!!
> ...



Well helloooo! chicken its whats for dinner!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



Hey youngin'!  You stayin' out of trouble this year?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heylo


Heyyyy Seth 


OutFishHim said:


> Hey Deej!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  Go with Lemon Pepper...


Oh that sounds good  Wish I had a smoker  


deerehauler said:


> Well helloooo! chicken its whats for dinner!



 oh yes, yum yum delicious


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh that sounds good  Wish I had a smoker



We've been looking at some.  They are all going on clearance.  I believe now is the time to buy....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We've been looking at some.  They are all going on clearance.  I believe now is the time to buy....



I know it  what we lack is greens to buy with  

Guess I'll just hafta figure some kinda makeshift one out or somethin


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Deej!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  Go with Lemon Pepper...



Well well wellsomeone forgot to tell someone hello


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey youngin'!  You stayin' out of trouble this year?



nope just got out asd


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Only because I believe you!



  Wrong!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know it  what we lack is greens to buy with
> 
> Guess I'll just hafta figure some kinda makeshift one out or somethin



Keep an eye on Craigslist too.  



deerehauler said:


> Well well wellsomeone forgot to tell someone hello



I never did post that picture I took of you at the race!



Seth carter said:


> nope just got out asd



Why?  What did you do?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Keep an eye on Craigslist too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



told sombody to shut there mouth before i shut it for them


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wrong!!!



You ever been around you when you're drankin'?



Seth carter said:


> told sombody to shut there mouth before i shut it for them



Mr Tough guy.....what are we going to do with you?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> told sombody to shut there mouth before i shut it for them



you got asd for that?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

slip said:


> you got asd for that?



no i didint tell the rest


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Keep an eye on Craigslist too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep  never saw it! I asked kebo if someone delivered my hello and she said no who was supose to telll her


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep  never saw it! I asked kebo if someone delivered my hello and she said no who was supose to telll her



Well.....all I'm going to say is.....I do not remember that part of the conversation....I was not the designated driver......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nope just got out asd



ASD??


Attitude Slapped Dead??



Dangit boy, yo Momma gonna killya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2010)

Nobody wants to play wit me??


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> 
> Afternoon Yall!!
> ...



Fresh garlic, oregano, lemon juice, olive oil, salt, pepper. Soak. Baste as you grill.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ASD??
> 
> 
> Attitude Slapped Dead??
> ...



naaaa


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Fresh garlic, oregano, lemon juice, olive oil, salt, pepper. Soak. Baste as you grill.



yummmmmmmmmy!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmmmmmm am I the newest thread killer?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmm am I the newest thread killer?



if I am you'r only respondent then yes


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Word???



SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmm am I the newest thread killer?



Nawww, whachu talkin' bout


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Hankus!



hey snowy I'd drink wid ya but the last 10 or so I don't seem to have a lasting impression


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Word???
> 
> 
> 
> Nawww, whachu talkin' bout



Beer 

notice we posted at the same time


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

slowwwwwww looaaaaaddddinnnng paaaaaaaaggessssssssss


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer
> 
> notice we posted at the same time



and I was hurryin'


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> and I was hurryin'



least somebody was 





well I'm tired n ready fer bed so


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> least somebody was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later Hankus!!



Seth carter said:


> hmmm


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)

okay, this wasn't the way to end a Friday at all! Man, they had me hopping like a frog under a lawnmower this evening!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Word???
> 
> 
> 
> Nawww, whachu talkin' bout


Hey Jeff  


Hankus said:


> hey snowy I'd drink wid ya but the last 10 or so I don't seem to have a lasting impression


Hey Hankus.. I'd be DOA after 10 


rhbama3 said:


> okay, this wasn't the way to end a Friday at all! Man, they had me hopping like a frog under a lawnmower this evening!


  the analogy is hilarious  

Hi Wingman


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm ready to go home. 

Tonight is S-----L-----O-----w


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'm ready to go home.
> 
> Tonight is S-----L-----O-----w



Well hey there Stranger  how you been?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well hey there Stranger  how you been?



I've been.

Just working and trying to get things ready for deer season


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiya, Snowbabe and Benji-bro!
 Just finished some sezchuan(?) beef and chicky wings. Late supper and my back is killing me. Rough day.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe and Benji-bro!
> Just finished some sezchuan(?) beef and chicky wings. Late supper and my back is killing me. Rough day.



I gots me some General Tsoe waiting for me later.

My back is just getting better but that tractor will beat me again come sunday


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



what did you do to Doug this time?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what did you do to Doug this time?



Nothing! Tanner and I just got back from the football game. We won 40 to 6.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I've been.
> 
> Just working and trying to get things ready for deer season


I hear ya.. don't think we'll see much deer for another month or so, with the cows grazin down the back pasture, but I'm probably wrong  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Heeeeeeeeeey Sista!!! 


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe and Benji-bro!
> Just finished some sezchuan(?) beef and chicky wings. Late supper and my back is killing me. Rough day.


I was so craving chinese tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Benji314 (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



No it aint!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

is anyone....

O U T T H E R E ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 25, 2010)

Self! said:


> is anyone....
> 
> O U T T H E R E ? ? ? ? ? ?



Here I is, down in the bushes!!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Whatz happening?


----------



## magoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Evnin H.T. Just a quick fly by before bath and sack time. Howz ya been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

magoo said:


> Evnin H.T. Just a quick fly by before bath and sack time. Howz ya been?


WoW, good to hear from a friend! All's going good. Very busy these days. Hows you? What ya been up to?


----------



## magoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Werkin and Sweatin, Werkin and Sweatin, etc. Tell me why douge is MIA lately. Saw SGG on but haven't seen Mr. Fresh in a coon's age. What gives????????


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

magoo said:


> Werkin and Sweatin, Werkin and Sweatin, etc. Tell me why douge is MIA lately. Saw SGG on but haven't seen Mr. Fresh in a coon's age. What gives????????


We talked bout a week ago and he's been working a lot of overtime. Been busy around house an stuff. I rekon he's ok.


----------



## magoo (Sep 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> We talked bout a week ago and he's been working a lot of overtime. Been busy around house an stuff. I rekon he's ok.



O.K?  Good news. I was afraid she might have hid the body or sumpin sinister like that


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

magoo said:


> O.K?  Good news. I was afraid she might have hid the body or sumpin sinister like that


Naw man, not Karen. Very nice gal.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nite Magoo, i go now. See ya later.


----------



## magoo (Sep 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Naw man, not Karen. Very nice gal.



I know. I was being fectcous, I mean facettius, I mean freakin funny.


----------



## magoo (Sep 25, 2010)

magoo said:


> I know. I was being fectcous, I mean facettius, I mean freakin funny.



BTW I'm really sure how you spell facicous (fa-see-shus) anyhow. I just like the word !


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

mornen


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 25, 2010)

halfway


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

Gonna be a good day for football...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning Folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

good morning all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Mernin to ya's!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anybody wanna go do rounds for me at the Big House? Just look at a few x-rays, scribble some gibberish in the chart,look at the monitors and labwork, talk with the patient and family for a few, and then you can leave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody wanna go do rounds for me at the Big House? Just look at a few x-rays, scribble some gibberish in the chart,look at the monitors and labwork, talk with the patient and family for a few, and then you can leave.



You know I would, I just can't get there in a timely manner..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know I would, I just can't get there in a timely manner..



Morning, Hugh. Yeah, i'm trying to work up the motivation to head in and get it done but ain't feeling it yet. As long as i'm back home in the recliner by 3:30, i'll be okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody wanna go do rounds for me at the Big House? Just look at a few x-rays, scribble some gibberish in the chart,look at the monitors and labwork, talk with the patient and family for a few, and then you can leave.



Sorry, my handwriting is actually legible...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning Robert!

 Morning Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Robert!
> 
> Morning Jeff!



What's goin on Craig....mornin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Hugh. Yeah, i'm trying to work up the motivation to head in and get it done but ain't feeling it yet. As long as i'm back home in the recliner by 3:30, i'll be okay.



When do you have to leave for PC?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's goin on Craig....mornin'


Getting ready to go back to work soon. We may get rain today. The swamp need a little.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When do you have to leave for PC?



There was a scheduling conflict with the church so things got moved back a day. Visitation is tomorrow late afternoon and the funeral will be Monday morning. Me and the girls will leave tomorrow morning and come home Monday afternoon. Helen will stay another day or so to get things situated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There was a scheduling conflict with the church so things got moved back a day. Visitation is tomorrow late afternoon and the funeral will be Monday morning. Me and the girls will leave tomorrow morning and come home Monday afternoon. Helen will stay another day or so to get things situated.



Poor Helen, I bet she collapses for a few days of rest after this is all over with. Y'all be careful in your travels, and tell her we are with her in spirit.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There was a scheduling conflict with the church so things got moved back a day. Visitation is tomorrow late afternoon and the funeral will be Monday morning. Me and the girls will leave tomorrow morning and come home Monday afternoon. Helen will stay another day or so to get things situated.


Please give Helen an extra hug from me & tell her we're all thinking of ya'll!!!  Hope you & the girls have a safe trip!

Ok, gotta go start on batch #3 of relish.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Helen, I bet she collapses for a few days of rest after this is all over with. Y'all be careful in your travels, and tell her we are with her in spirit.


Yes, shes whooped. You can hear the tiredness in her voice on the phone. 


Keebs said:


> Please give Helen an extra hug from me & tell her we're all thinking of ya'll!!!  Hope you & the girls have a safe trip!
> 
> Ok, gotta go start on batch #3 of relish.................


I will Keebs. Thank ya, baby. 

allright, gotta take a shower and go check on some sick peeps. see ya'll later.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There was a scheduling conflict with the church so things got moved back a day. Visitation is tomorrow late afternoon and the funeral will be Monday morning. Me and the girls will leave tomorrow morning and come home Monday afternoon. Helen will stay another day or so to get things situated.



As it turns out, we can't do anything for a couple of weeks so I'll probably head home Monday evening. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Helen, I bet she collapses for a few days of rest after this is all over with. Y'all be careful in your travels, and tell her we are with her in spirit.



I've slept so hard the last 2 nights, but I plan to sleep for 2 weeks when I get home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Keebs said:


> Please give Helen an extra hug from me & tell her we're all thinking of ya'll!!!  Hope you & the girls have a safe trip!
> 
> Ok, gotta go start on batch #3 of relish.................



Thanks Keebs, and everyone else for the kind thoughts and prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It hasn't really hit yet, but I know it will. Except for Thursday when I picked up the phone to call her and tell her when everyone was coming into town. Old habits will die very hard.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Please give Helen an extra hug from me & tell her we're all thinking of ya'll!!!  Hope you & the girls have a safe trip!
> 
> Ok, gotta go start on batch #3 of relish.................


Yummy, well gotta go.  Have a gooden.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> As it turns out, we can't do anything for a couple of weeks so I'll probably head home Monday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helen, you will pick up the phone numerous times to come, just let that jog your good memories!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2010)

Whoot!!  It's foosball Saturday!!  GO TECH!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot!!  It's foosball Saturday!!  GO TECH!!


Hey, chk your text messages!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot!!  It's foosball Saturday!!  GO TECH!!





Keebs said:


> Hey, chk your text messages!!



He doesn't know how. I sent him one the other day and he never acknowledged it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't know how. I sent him one the other day and he never acknowledged it.



 He always answers mine........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 25, 2010)

Shouldn't have went out last night... Gotta get a nap so I can make it to the concert tonight.  

Keebs- thanks! I am 98% pain free now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shouldn't have went out last night... Gotta get a nap so I can make it to the concert tonight.
> 
> Keebs- thanks! I am 98% pain free now.


So the witch doctor worked huh? Imagine that!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot!!  It's foosball Saturday!!  GO TECH!!



Yep and they just got handled and scored on!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shouldn't have went out last night... Gotta get a nap so I can make it to the concert tonight.
> 
> Keebs- thanks! I am 98% pain free now.


 For Real??  GREAT!!  ~~pattingmyselfontheback~~ see, I ain't as dumb as I look!!
Seriously, glad you're feeling better! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So the witch doctor worked huh? Imagine that!!



 the *youngerfolks* jusss don't get it do they??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't know how. I sent him one the other day and he never acknowledged it.



 dabnabbit, spoke too soon, he ain't even answered his pm!!

Ok, I need to talk to crackerdave, can anyone call & give him MY number or at least let him know I need to speak with him?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

buncha quacks.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> buncha quacks.....



I thought we were *airbreathingdrivelingknuckledraggers*???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> the *youngerfolks* jusss don't get it do they??



Nope..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Just gotta find the right quack....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope..



You think we could fit in a "tutorial" at FPG on that subject we texted about??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just gotta find the right quack....



 You got THAT right!!  Hey Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You think we could fit in a "tutorial" at FPG on that subject we texted about??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



You'd enjoy it too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You think we could fit in a "tutorial" at FPG on that subject we texted about??


Ummm,,,,,,I don't like warm beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

If you got back pain, muscle tightness, etc. a good massage will work as well as a chiropractor. Schoolings about the same too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got THAT right!!  Hey Chief!



Hey there Ms Keebs!!!!

I've got one that works wonders for me, but he wants me to come too often....like routine maintenance. Can't afford that.

So, I just go see him when it gets really bad....after I see the family doc for meds


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,I don't like warm beer.


 not *that* one, the "other" one!! 



rhbama3 said:


> If you got back pain, muscle tightness, etc. a good massage will work as well as a chiropractor. Schoolings about the same too.


 yep! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Ms Keebs!!!!
> 
> I've got one that works wonders for me, but he wants me to come too often....like routine maintenance. Can't afford that.
> 
> So, I just go see him when it gets really bad....after I see the family doc for meds



I don't care for ones like that neither, I do like you, go see him when I need to but let the meds work otherwise!  Although, mine will be quick to tell me if he can help or not, very honest (I know, a rarity!) that's why I keep going to him when I can!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Weeedogies, just finished another batch of relish!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Weeedogies, just finished another batch of relish!



   

Almost finished with my smoking wood....for others. 

Then I gotta do mine.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost finished with my smoking wood....for others.
> 
> Then I gotta do mine.



ok, now your turn......... explain .............. smoking wood???   I know you use it to smoke meats & stuff, but what kind ya cutting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, now your turn......... explain .............. smoking wood???   I know you use it to smoke meats & stuff, but what kind ya cutting?



Pecan~~~Apple~~~Pear!!!!!

Cut, split, and debarked....


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

man i cant wait for this cool weather but i hope it dont slow my okra down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> man i cant wait for this cool weather but i hope it dont slow my okra down.



Yep...my maters have almost quit.

What you up to today slip???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Pecan~~~Apple~~~Pear!!!!!
> 
> Cut, split, and debarked....


 gotcha! 



slip said:


> man i cant wait for this cool weather but i hope it dont slow my okra down.



It probably will some, but first frost will totally get it! 
I cut a small mess at Mama's yesterday!


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...my maters have almost quit.
> 
> What you up to today slip???



not much man, dog watching for the neighbor and picking beans..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> not much man, dog watching for the neighbor and picking beans..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, one things for sure so far today: Coozie sux as the defensive coordinator for Georgia Tech. I imagine Sugarbritches is feeling kinda down after watching this butt whuppin' by NC State.


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, one things for sure so far today: Coozie sux as the defensive coordinator for Georgia Tech. I imagine Sugarbritches is feeling kinda down after watching this butt whuppin' by NC State.


 


See my avatar. Its not like he did not hang with the National Champs at one point. Guess he went back to the dark side.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>




Can I have one too??? Don't be greedy and share.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can I have one too??? Don't be greedy and share.



Shoot yeah I'll share a beer or 12 wid ya. Here catch


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shoot yeah I'll share a beer or 12 wid ya. Here catch



What kinda beer????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Bama, you gotta be lovin' Mallett right now!!!

Hi Yara!! and Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What kinda beer????




Michelob lights or stones, or I still got a few steiners in the back



Jeff C. said:


> Bama, you gotta be lovin' Mallett right now!!!
> 
> Hi Yara!! and Hankus



Hey JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Michelob lights or stones, or I still got a few steiners in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JeffC




Guess she didn't want none of those


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama, you gotta be lovin' Mallett right now!!!
> 
> Hi Yara!! and Hankus


Hi hunny...


Hankus said:


> Michelob lights or stones, or I still got a few steiners in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JeffC



Yuuuuk no thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Ric......... uuumm, I mean Hankus, I'll take a couple or 3 of them off your hands! 

Hiya Chief, Yara!.............. ok, gotta go............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Ric......... uuumm, I mean Hankus, I'll take a couple or 3 of them off your hands!
> 
> Hiya Chief, Yara!.............. ok, gotta go............



HUH.....where you going????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Yara, are you coming to FPG???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Ric......... uuumm, I mean Hankus, I'll take a couple or 3 of them off your hands!
> 
> Hiya Chief, Yara!.............. ok, gotta go............



Auhite keebs you can drink wid me jus leave some fer seed


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Ric......... uuumm, I mean Hankus, I'll take a couple or 3 of them off your hands!
> 
> Hiya Chief, Yara!.............. ok, gotta go............


Heya Keebler how are ya these days??



Jeff C. said:


> Yara, are you coming to FPG???



Why yes I am sir. Will you be one of the gents standing in line to give me a hard time


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi hunny...
> 
> 
> Yuuuuk no thanks!



well what kind ya want


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can I have one too??? Don't be greedy and share.



what kind of plane is that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heya Keebler how are ya these days??
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I am sir. Will you be one of the gents standing in line to give me a hard time



Well....let me get past the warm welcome first!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> what kind of plane is that?



a big one


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a big one


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm thinking this is a conecuh sausage, biscuits, and potatoes o'brien kinda night.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


>



ok ok its an _air_plane


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking this is a conecuh sausage, biscuits, and potatoes o'brien kinda night.



yardbird n rice


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HUH.....where you going????


Had to hay da horses..........



Hankus said:


> Auhite keebs you can drink wid me jus leave some fer seed


You got it dude! 



YaraG. said:


> Heya Keebler how are ya these days??


Can't complain, how 'bout you? 



slip said:


>


 check your pm's doofus!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Homemade chili with elbow noodles


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Yo Bama....

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5353383&postcount=888


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Bama....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5353383&postcount=888



Why you wanna bring up scary memories, Bro? 
Glad we've seen the last of him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you wanna bring up scary memories, Bro?
> Glad we've seen the last of him!



That was a true test for the Tide.....they needed to get that over with early on.

It had me on the edge of my seat too. I'm not a Razorback fan.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 25, 2010)

I got smacked on the Booty by a Pirate today!


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

My Tide won, Jawja is losing and the sun ain't set here yet! C'mon Kentucky!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I got smacked on the Booty by a Pirate today!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 25, 2010)

Roast pig on the grill  is sure darn  good.  it started at 5am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Roast pig on the grill  is sure darn  good.  it started at 5am.



Where's the pics....YOU of all people should know the rules...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 25, 2010)

I also took my picture with a dude in Tighty Whities that looked like Slash...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I got smacked on the Booty by a Pirate today!



I went to a dog show........ONCE!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I also took my picture with a dude in Tighty Whities that looked like Slash...



idjit


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 25, 2010)

I will post some up tomorrow when i get home .     to full to drive  biggrin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 25, 2010)

slash  in whiteYs. please not post pics on this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will post some up tomorrow when i get home .     to full to drive  biggrin




I knew you had all the bases covered


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus.....you still awake


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> slash  in whiteYs. please not post pics on this one.




You can't tell me what to do!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You can't tell me what to do!!!!!!



Sure he can....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus.....you still awake



floatin in and out watchin the dogs, readin a off grid thing and pullin a JeffC (when I wake up I check in  )


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You can't tell me what to do!!!!!!


 


I'm gonna post that pic of you that you text'd to me today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> floatin in and out watchin the dogs, readin a off grid thing and pullin a JeffC (when I wake up I check in  )



 Enjoy my friend....enjoy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Enjoy my friend....enjoy!!!



I'm so full of enjoyment I can hardly stand it


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't multi-quote from the phone... :banghe




Hey Hankus!!! 




Self!....idgit


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus, I was enjoyin' tryin to figger out what kind of varmint was feeding under the Persimmon tree a while ago......when the dadblame barn light went out. Now i got a mystery to ponder all night


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't multi-quote from the phone... :banghe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I ain't the one with pizza all over my face


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Morning folks



Mornin' flyfisher.....you doin alright???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't multi-quote from the phone... :banghe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I can mq from mine


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You can't tell me what to do!!!!!!



Sure i can  it does not mean you will listen


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' flyfisher.....you doin alright???



Yep Jeff, taking it day by day here. Ya'll have fun, I have to head into work.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Morning folks



mornen



Jeff C. said:


> Hankus, I was enjoyin' tryin to figger out what kind of varmint was feeding under the Persimmon tree a while ago......when the dadblame barn light went out. Now i got a mystery to ponder all night



I dunno ponder too much bout stuff in the yard cause the dogs keep nite stuff movin round my house. However tonite they may be preoccupied with the quail I got today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Yep Jeff, taking it day by day here. Ya'll have fun, I have to head into work.



Do what works bud....have a good day!!!



Hankus said:


> mornen
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno ponder too much bout stuff in the yard cause the dogs keep nite stuff movin round my house. However tonite they may be preoccupied with the quail I got today.



Yeah....but the only thing I usually see feedin' under that tree are deer, but this wasn't a deer. Thinkin' maybe a Fox.


----------



## Otis (Sep 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAxjW5BlTlc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAxjW5BlTlc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Self! said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAxjW5BlTlc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAxjW5BlTlc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Do what works bud....have a good day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....but the only thing I usually see feedin' under that tree are deer, but this wasn't a deer. Thinkin' maybe a Fox.



they will do that as well as possums n racoons


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

self! said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/paxjw5bltlc?fs=1&hl=en_us"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/paxjw5bltlc?fs=1&hl=en_us" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeee weeeeeee
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they will do that as well as possums n racoons



Blew my mind when I saw a fox on several occasions, in my backyard eatin' pecans.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Blew my mind when I saw a fox on several occasions, in my backyard eatin' pecans.



aint never seed that but I've seen 'simmon particulate in their scat


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

freaking splinter in the bottom if my freaking foot.

right under a toe, so its a soft area


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> freaking splinter in the bottom if my freaking foot.
> 
> right under a toe, so its a soft area



no shirt no shoes no problem


ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint never seed that but I've seen 'simmon particulate in their scat



Don't go throwin' ya edumacation around on me and usin' dem big words



slip said:


> freaking splinter in the bottom if my freaking foot.
> 
> right under a toe, so its a soft area



You need some emergency surgery??? Won't take me too long to get over there.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go throwin' ya edumacation around on me and usin' dem big words
> 
> 
> 
> You need some emergency surgery??? Won't take me too long to get over there.



yeah man its bad bring the drill, and hack saw for back up. may have to cut 'er off at the knee


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go throwin' ya edumacation around on me and usin' dem big words
> 
> 
> 
> You need some emergency surgery??? Won't take me too long to get over there.



means I seed parts of 'simons in the fox poo


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah man its bad bring the drill, and hack saw for back up. may have to cut 'er off at the knee


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah man its bad bring the drill, and hack saw for back up. may have to cut 'er off at the knee



  use a _air_drill


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well what kind ya want


Heinekin light please


slip said:


> what kind of plane is that?


757 sir...


Jeff C. said:


> Well....let me get past the warm welcome first!!


Wut i do now....


Hankus said:


> a big one


Get it right it's a BIG one ... 


slip said:


>





Hankus said:


> ok ok its an _air_plane





Keebs said:


> Had to hay da horses..........
> 
> 
> You got it dude!
> ...



Trying to get rid of a head cold, ugh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> means I seed parts of 'simons in the fox poo



 you and slip both got me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heinekin light please
> 
> 757 sir...
> 
> ...



Nuttin' yet.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heinekin light please
> 
> 757 sir...
> 
> ...



sorry bout the selection but we dont drink nuttin we caint pronounce after drinkin a dozen of them round here 



Jeff C. said:


> you and slip both got me...


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> use a _air_drill



dude i need moral support right now, not ridicule


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> check your pm's doofus!!





OutFishHim said:


> I also took my picture with a dude in Tighty Whities that looked like Slash...



OOLa-La!!! 

Yara, feel for ya, I'm having sinus head-ache issues   Finally took a breathing treatment & that helped ease it off, thank heavens!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry bout the selection but we dont drink nuttin we caint pronounce after drinkin a dozen of them round here



Laughin'


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> dude i need moral support right now, not ridicule



If the splinter is deep & not sticking out, put Neosporin on a bandaid & let it work it's way out, if it's sticking out, hold on, I got the hacksaw & my Tabor & I'll be on my way!


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

did yall hear that? i thought i heard something...

hmm maybe im just crazy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OOLa-La!!!
> 
> Yara, feel for ya, I'm having sinus head-ache issues   Finally took a breathing treatment & that helped ease it off, thank heavens!!




Well looky here.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> dude i need moral support right now, not ridicule



and I thought ya needed shoes



Jeff C. said:


> Laughin'



 whad I say whad I say



slip said:


> did yall hear that? i thought i heard something...
> 
> hmm maybe im just crazy.



 was it loud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here.....



 had to help put some corner stuff on the house...........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> did yall hear that? i thought i heard something...
> 
> hmm maybe im just crazy.



We already know you're crazy!!


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

i hear it again...

sh .. it is pretty loud, Hankus..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> i hear it again...
> 
> sh .. it is pretty loud, Hankus..



I still dont hear it. Is it closer to you or me?


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

seems to be above me.

or....was..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Rain and cool temps on the way....bout time!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

slip said:


> seems to be above me.
> 
> or....was..



mebbe I can flush it out














BOO


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2010)

Reckon i'm gonna turn in.....night y'all


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon i'm gonna turn in.....night y'all



Night Jeff.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon i'm gonna turn in.....night y'all



niters JeffC



slip said:


> Night Jeff.



hey slip did I get it to shush or did it jus get louder


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> niters JeffC
> 
> 
> 
> hey slip did I get it to shush or did it jus get louder



seems it ran off again long before the boo


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2010)

oh well I was jus tryin to help


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oh well I was jus tryin to help



its okay. sh..

.. it will be back


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Is this the new Driveler's? Been gone for awhile.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Is this the new Driveler's? Been gone for awhile.



DAAANNNNNGGGG talk about a site for sore eyes!! 
Hey Gav!!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> its okay. sh..
> 
> .. it will be back


dont look now but ...


Gav-n-Tn said:


> Is this the new Driveler's? Been gone for awhile.



tis is.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon i'm gonna turn in.....night y'all



Nite Chief!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> its okay. sh..
> 
> .. it will be back







Gav-n-Tn said:


> Is this the new Driveler's? Been gone for awhile.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I still dont hear it. Is it closer to you or me?


'bout the same distance from each of you, I believe.....  



slip said:


> seems to be above me.
> 
> or....was..



Hardy Har Har


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DAAANNNNNGGGG talk about a site for sore eyes!!
> Hey Gav!!


LOL. Glad someone's happy to see me. Been busy doing my own "thang"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> LOL. Glad someone's happy to see me. Been busy doing my own "thang"



Yeah, I stroll thru 'ery now & again, got ya book marked at work, but haven't gotten here on the laptop though..........
How ya been? 
Nite crew just ain't the same since you left us high & dry!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I stroll thru 'ery now & again, got ya book marked at work, but haven't gotten here on the laptop though..........
> How ya been?
> Nite crew just ain't the same since you left us high & dry!



nite crew is dead


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I stroll thru 'ery now & again, got ya book marked at work, but haven't gotten here on the laptop though..........
> How ya been?
> Nite crew just ain't the same since you left us high & dry!


Well, that makes me feel all "special". I was gonna give slip a hard time but he left


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite crew is dead



What? Sounds like ever'one split up. Dead on my site too. I sure hope that's not my fault. Y'all should've just came over there!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Well, that makes me feel all "special". I was gonna give slip a hard time but he left



no he didnt


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Speaking of split up, me and the wife split up. I'm single


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> no he didnt


 I still have a tank son. LOL


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Well, that makes me feel all "special". I was gonna give slip a hard time but he left


He "slips" in & out a lot........... (some things don't change......) 



Gav-n-Tn said:


> What? Sounds like ever'one split up. Dead on my site too. I sure hope that's not my fault. Y'all should've just came over there!



A few left, a few went to day shift & lucky Deerhauler has been on trips out west left & right


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lucky Deerhauler has been on trips out west left & right


 Yup. He's still my night shift man.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Yup. He's still my night shift man.



Ah-Haaaa, that's where he been hiding out, that's where I'll have to go to get my morning giggles!


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ah-Haaaa, that's where he been hiding out, that's where I'll have to go to get my morning giggles!


buuuuuuullogney. You'd already been there if that was the case  Slip? Quit living up to your name pal.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> buuuuuuullogney. You'd already been there if that was the case  Slip? Quit living up to your name pal.



 you gotta remember, I have that c.r.stuff really bad!!


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs, I have a little sister that lives in Fitz-nowhere. Did I tell you that back when? I sure hope you're looking after her.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you gotta remember, I have that c.r.stuff really bad!!


LOL. Kind of like my ADD back when?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Keebs, I have a little sister that lives in Fitz-nowhere. Did I tell you that back when? I sure hope you're looking after her.


No, you never told me (but if you did, then it's the c.r.s.'s fault!)  Be glad to make her acquaintance & help out if needed though!



Gav-n-Tn said:


> LOL. Kind of like my ADD back when?



Yep, THERE ya go!!


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, how's everone been doing in my absence?


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Speaking of split up, me and the wife split up. I'm single


 I guess y'all don't care.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> I still have a tank son. LOL


not anymore


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> not anymore


 OS I do. Wanna see it?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Well, how's everone been doing in my absence?



Speakin for myself, can't complain, still building, still got a job, (thank heavens) and still as fat & sassy as when you were here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> I guess y'all don't care.



You must be on hyper dsl, dang!!
Did you finally leave her for that 19 yr old???


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Speakin for myself, can't complain, still building, still got a job, (thank heavens) and still as fat & sassy as when you were here!


Considering the times, you're doing great. LOL. Slip should be on the run. I just changed avatars


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You must be on hyper dsl, dang!!
> Did you finally leave her for that 19 yr old???


I started to until I realized that it was my own daughter.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> I started to until I realized that it was my own daughter.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Man was she purty  She kindov reminded me of me.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Man was she purty  She kindov reminded me of me.



did she remind ya of the ol lady when she was younger


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Man was she purty  She kindov reminded me of me.



ats nawt rite


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Man was she purty  She kindov reminded me of me.


~~groan~~ ohlawd!! 



Hankus said:


> did she remind ya of the ol lady when she was younger





Ok, I'm outta here, Gav, good to see ya, shoot me a pm 'bout your sister........ and I'll try to *remember* to pop in on ya soon at your place!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

wow, lookin for pics of a tank, i came across pics from my old neighbor in FL, from iraq.

what are the chances of that..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, lookin for pics of a tank, i came across pics from my old neighbor in FL, from iraq.
> 
> what are the chances of that..



I'm bettin ya shoulda bought a lotto ticket


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> I started to until I realized that it was my own daughter.





Gav-n-Tn said:


> Man was she purty  She kindov reminded me of me.



doncha hate it when that happens...


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~groan~~ ohlawd!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Buuuuuuuuuuuuulogney. You'd already been there if that was the case. LYA


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Slip, how have you been bud?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm outta 'stones n outta awake

nite fellers


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm outta 'stones n outta awake
> 
> nite fellers


 Wimp


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Slip, how have you been bud?


been good man, been good...

hows things been yer way?


Hankus said:


> I'm outta 'stones n outta awake
> 
> nite fellers



later.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> been good man, been good...
> 
> hows things been yer way?


 Can't complain and -if I did- it'd be a waste of time. I though for sure you would have "joined". Where's the old crowd?


----------



## magoo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Slipster, comeout ,comeout wherever you are hiding.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

magoo said:


> Hey Slipster, comeout ,comeout wherever you are hiding.


 He ain't hiding.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Can't complain and -if I did- it'd be a waste of time. I though for sure you would have "joined". Where's the old crowd?


i will, was just reading first.



magoo said:


> Hey Slipster, comeout ,comeout wherever you are hiding.



what up magoo, long time no see.



alright yall im gunna go play ace combat before i hit the yak sak.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> alright yall im gunna go play ace combat before i hit the yak sak.


 I don't have a clue but I'm sure it's fun..........or sumpn.


----------



## magoo (Sep 26, 2010)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> He ain't hiding.



Ya neever about that youngun. He'll not be there and all of a sudden there he is. Then he's gone again. Kinda like The Lone Ranger or Zorro.


----------



## magoo (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i will, was just reading first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What'd I tell ya.  That boy is slick.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Sep 26, 2010)

magoo said:


> What'd I tell ya.  That boy is slick.


 They don't call him slick for nothin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Half the weekend gone and lots of green on the radar this early Sunday late Saturday night.  Might have to roll over and see the inside of the eyelids some more.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 26, 2010)

Heloooooo??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

Moanin all yall. Coffee ready yet?

Dang I hate it for folks that get hurt deer hunting, but I just can't go  into threads like this one and offer my prayers cause my fingers would  start typin all kind of other stuff that didn't belong there.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571368

So I'll just say it here:
_*
!!!!! WEAR YOUR FREAKIN SAFETY HARNESS !!!!!*_

This isn't rocket science folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning peeps!
Got coffee and just trying to work up the nerve to get busy with everything. Who wants to start the next edition?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Got coffee and just trying to work up the nerve to get busy with everything. Who wants to start the next edition?



Lemme see what I can conjure up. I haven't crunk one up in a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lemme see what I can conjure up. I haven't crunk one up in a while.



too late. Keebs stuck it last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin all yall. Coffee ready yet?
> 
> Dang I hate it for folks that get hurt deer hunting, but I just can't go  into threads like this one and offer my prayers cause my fingers would  start typin all kind of other stuff that didn't belong there.
> 
> ...



Prayers sent with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> too late. Keebs stuck it last night.



Dang just ain't fair. I had important bidness lass nite. Had to make sure all the right foozbaw teams won.


----------

